# For want of a blanket and a bar of soap.



## Tommy Tainant

Why is the US punishing infants like this ?

6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.

Why ?


----------



## JoeMoma

You are welcome to send a donation!


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



Why don’t you offer to House them in your basement Tommy? How bigs your house? I’ll bet you could easily sleep another 20 kids there.


----------



## progressive hunter

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


those camps existed before trump got in office so they are americas camps,,,,

best advice I can give is dont come if you dont want to be in one,,,


----------



## Hossfly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Why? Because they are very sick when they get there. Just be thankful there's no ovens like your Nazis built.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

We are getting over 1 million illegal alien invaders per year.
They demand free housing, food, education and healthcare.
We should deport them to a third world country ...... like England.


----------



## Nosmo King

It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.

They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Why don't you buy a ticket and come over Taint? I am sure those Squatemalan babies would love a suckle on those big Welsh titties.


----------



## sparky

Do you have any idea how many American citizen infants die each day?

~S~


----------



## Intolerant

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you buy a ticket and come over Taint? I am sure those Squatemalan babies would love a suckle on those big Welsh titties.
Click to expand...

Might like it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Nosmo King said:


> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.


There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,


----------



## SweetSue92

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
Click to expand...


Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.

Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.


----------



## Moonglow

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
Click to expand...

Thank god.


----------



## Olde Europe

sparky said:


> Do you have any idea how many American citizen infants die each day?
> 
> ~S~



What exactly does this have to do with the occasionally lethal brutality gratuitously inflicted on kids in the name of every U.S. citizen?


----------



## Crixus

Nosmo King said:


> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.



That was stupid, even for USMB, so this article was meant to pull hart strings, and you make your dumb comments about “Bible, Trump, Republicans”, all typical bullshit. So the wet backs abandon their kids to come to America and get their smart phones, food stamps and other free crap, send for their kid they rented out to be molested from Guatemala to California and dumped in a corn field. I suppose those are good parents to you? Likely good Catholics to what with all the child molesting going on down there.

*3-Year-Old Found Alone at Border Is One of Many ‘Heartbreaking’ Migrant Cases*

How children end up on their own in the chaotic environment of the southwest border often follows a familiar pattern. Parents flee poverty and violence in countries like Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador. They leave one or more of their children behind with relatives. Later, after settling in the United States, the parents send for the children they left behind, and those children make the journey with a relative or with strangers. After crossing the border, the children are often abandoned by smugglers and other migrants who believe the children will be rescued by the Border Patrol.


----------



## Muhammed

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Sometimes infants die. Get over it, sleezeball.


----------



## Muhammed

Nosmo King said:


> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> .


Wrong. The US is already much too kind to the invaders.


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



Have a link to six infants dying? Why were you not outraged about this 5 years ago when this was first discovered?


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



Just as the influx of youth were brought to the border a few years ago we are having a lot flooding the border again. Why doesn’t the country that first had these children come through not help alleviate the problem. The first country they come to refugees need to apply for status or asylum, not the second, third or fourth country they come to. I’m only going by international law. 

With such an uproar for this international issue, why haven’t other countries such as Britain come to the aid like they wanted from the US during the refugees coming from the Middle East? Seems Hypocritical Europe is selective in who they help or want to help.


----------



## fncceo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



They can always come to England.


----------



## westwall

Papageorgio said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a link to six infants dying? Why were you not outraged about this 5 years ago when this was first discovered?
Click to expand...





Because it was under the obummer admin so no matter how many kids were in cages it was okay with the prongs here.

They only seem to care when a non progressive is in charge.

Typical brain dead hypocrisy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I see the man in charge has resigned over this. Quite right, he should also be charged with killing kids.

I note that not one of you right wing types can bring yourselves to say that this is wrong. Godless wretches one and all.


----------



## sparky

Olde Europe said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many American citizen infants die each day?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does this have to do with the occasionally lethal brutality gratuitously inflicted on kids in the name of every U.S. citizen?
Click to expand...



_Perspective _Old one.....~S~


----------



## LilOlLady

The ones to blame for this immigration crisis is the present Congress and those who came before Trump who did nothing to enforce our immigration laws. The dead father and daughter is blood on the hands of our government because if they know they can get across the border they can stay and we will take care of them. Our passiveness for illegal aliens is an invitation for them to come. Children without parents and parents using children to get in. If when they cross illegally, they are escorted back across the border they will get the message they will stop coming and not putting themselves in danger of death on the border. This crisis was dumped on Trump without funding to take care of the crisis. Trump has no choice but to detain them or catch and release them. More of the FUCKING same. These are not middle easterners, these are South Americans and they are listening to the Democrats welcome message. Trump did not create this nightmare on the border. Amnesties, DACA, automatic birthright citizenship, catch and release did. We are no longer into 19th century nation building but in national survival. This is a financial crisis and one that we allowed to happen. Securing the border would save taxpayers nearly $64 billion — several times the wall's cost. Voters and the US government is getting dumber and got their heads buried in their asses. As our environment is is in peril and our natural resources are being depleted we continue to fill the country with more poor people we cannot take care of. GOD HELP US.


----------



## LilOlLady

Tommy Tainant said:


> I see the man in charge has resigned over this. Quite right, he should also be charged with killing kids.
> 
> I note that not one of you right wing types can bring yourselves to say that this is wrong. Godless wretches one and all.


Our immigration laws are killing kids and if the parents should be charged with child endangerment for putting their kids in this situation.


----------



## Camp

LilOlLady said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the man in charge has resigned over this. Quite right, he should also be charged with killing kids.
> 
> I note that not one of you right wing types can bring yourselves to say that this is wrong. Godless wretches one and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Our immigration laws are killing kids and if the parents should be charged with child endangerment for putting their kids in this situation.
Click to expand...

Cruelty, a horrible policy, and incompetence are killing and abusing those kids. If we could not handle the situation we should have sought international refugee assistance. Cuba would have gladly sent doctors. Even some poor countries would have sent soap and blankers.


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> I see the man in charge has resigned over this. Quite right, he should also be charged with killing kids.
> 
> I note that not one of you right wing types can bring yourselves to say that this is wrong. Godless wretches one and all.



Do you have the link to the six infants that you claimed died? I asked earlier, you made a statement as a fact and have yet to back your claim.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



Soros is pissed he not going to collect on the proceeds from selling those kids to the democrat traffickers and pedophiles


----------



## Papageorgio

Camp said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the man in charge has resigned over this. Quite right, he should also be charged with killing kids.
> 
> I note that not one of you right wing types can bring yourselves to say that this is wrong. Godless wretches one and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Our immigration laws are killing kids and if the parents should be charged with child endangerment for putting their kids in this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cruelty, a horrible policy, and incompetence are killing and abusing those kids. If we could not handle the situation we should have sought international refugee assistance. Cuba would have gladly sent doctors. Even some poor countries would have sent soap and blankers.
Click to expand...


I agree, we need to respond this crisis, we failed in 2014 and we are failing in 2019. We need to get these kids home as quickly as we can. BTW, I don't think we need or should want help from Cuba, Russia, North Korea, Syria or China, we don't need them anywhere near our borders.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Why isn't Trump sending these illegal aliens to Los Angeles?

Why?


----------



## LilOlLady

They are complaining because we are not GIVING them anything, then just wait until we give them legal status and see how much more they want us to give them. Enter the country legally and fucking bring something with you to contribute to taking care of yourself and your family. You do not like the living arrangement? Leave and don't come back.


----------



## Olde Europe

sparky said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many American citizen infants die each day?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does this have to do with the occasionally lethal brutality gratuitously inflicted on kids in the name of every U.S. citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _Perspective _Old one.....~S~
Click to expand...


Horse manure.  Perspective would have been to mention that not one single immigrant child died in detention during President Obama's two terms.  But you didn't know that, and so you grabbed whatever whataboutery popped up in your attic.  Then you peddled it as if "American citizen infants" dying justified or excused away government-inflicted, gratuitous, and occasionally lethal brutality.  Most assuredly, it does not, and the one has nothing whatsoever to do with the other.


----------



## Olde Europe

LilOlLady said:


> The ones to blame for this immigration crisis is the present Congress and those who came before Trump who did nothing to enforce our immigration laws. The dead father and daughter is blood on the hands of our government because if they know they can get across the border they can stay and we will take care of them. Our passiveness for illegal aliens is an invitation for them to come. Children without parents and parents using children to get in. If when they cross illegally, they are escorted back across the border they will get the message they will stop coming and not putting themselves in danger of death on the border. This crisis was dumped on Trump without funding to take care of the crisis. Trump has no choice but to detain them or catch and release them. More of the FUCKING same. These are not middle easterners, these are South Americans and they are listening to the Democrats welcome message. Trump did not create this nightmare on the border. Amnesties, DACA, automatic birthright citizenship, catch and release did. We are no longer into 19th century nation building but in national survival. This is a financial crisis and one that we allowed to happen. Securing the border would save taxpayers nearly $64 billion — several times the wall's cost. Voters and the US government is getting dumber and got their heads buried in their asses. As our environment is is in peril and our natural resources are being depleted we continue to fill the country with more poor people we cannot take care of. GOD HELP US.



A few tens of thousands of desperate folks running for their lives.

Think about it.  It is the epitome of shameful failure to think properly, and thus to fall for the most foul-mouthed, mendacious and hysterical propaganda effort since 2002/3 - and it appears to be working now as it did back then.

God help us, indeed, if we fail in our duty to care for those in need, if we brutalize those seeking help, if we don't have a blanket and soap for kids we held like chicken.

Pitiful.


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
Click to expand...

Is it American to inflict deliberate cruelty?  In order to be a truly patriotic American these days, does one have to abandon what one has learned about being a decent person?


----------



## Nosmo King

Crixus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid, even for USMB, so this article was meant to pull hart strings, and you make your dumb comments about “Bible, Trump, Republicans”, all typical bullshit. So the wet backs abandon their kids to come to America and get their smart phones, food stamps and other free crap, send for their kid they rented out to be molested from Guatemala to California and dumped in a corn field. I suppose those are good parents to you? Likely good Catholics to what with all the child molesting going on down there.
> 
> *3-Year-Old Found Alone at Border Is One of Many ‘Heartbreaking’ Migrant Cases*
> 
> How children end up on their own in the chaotic environment of the southwest border often follows a familiar pattern. Parents flee poverty and violence in countries like Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador. They leave one or more of their children behind with relatives. Later, after settling in the United States, the parents send for the children they left behind, and those children make the journey with a relative or with strangers. After crossing the border, the children are often abandoned by smugglers and other migrants who believe the children will be rescued by the Border Patrol.
Click to expand...

Does that justify deliberate cruelty toward children? These kids are in OUR CUSTODY.  When are you ghouls going to stop kicking them in the teeth?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



1. No one told the parents to come here.

2. If you are so concerned why haven't you petitioned Wales local Government to have all those illegals to be shipped to your home?

3. When will you donate to help keep illegals in their country of origin?


----------



## Nosmo King

Muhammed said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The US is already much too kind to the invaders.
Click to expand...

Defend trearimg children worse than stray pets in the pound.  Defend deliberately punishing children for what you see as the "crimes" of their parents.  And remember, your audience are largely decent people.


----------



## Crixus

Nosmo King said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid, even for USMB, so this article was meant to pull hart strings, and you make your dumb comments about “Bible, Trump, Republicans”, all typical bullshit. So the wet backs abandon their kids to come to America and get their smart phones, food stamps and other free crap, send for their kid they rented out to be molested from Guatemala to California and dumped in a corn field. I suppose those are good parents to you? Likely good Catholics to what with all the child molesting going on down there.
> 
> *3-Year-Old Found Alone at Border Is One of Many ‘Heartbreaking’ Migrant Cases*
> 
> How children end up on their own in the chaotic environment of the southwest border often follows a familiar pattern. Parents flee poverty and violence in countries like Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador. They leave one or more of their children behind with relatives. Later, after settling in the United States, the parents send for the children they left behind, and those children make the journey with a relative or with strangers. After crossing the border, the children are often abandoned by smugglers and other migrants who believe the children will be rescued by the Border Patrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that justify deliberate cruelty toward children? These kids are in OUR CUSTODY.  When are you ghouls going to stop kicking them in the teeth?
Click to expand...



There is no deliberate cruelty to children. Only the harm inflicted on them by career congress critters. There is also the fact that many of these “children” are intact young adults 20 and younger.


----------



## Nosmo King

Crixus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid, even for USMB, so this article was meant to pull hart strings, and you make your dumb comments about “Bible, Trump, Republicans”, all typical bullshit. So the wet backs abandon their kids to come to America and get their smart phones, food stamps and other free crap, send for their kid they rented out to be molested from Guatemala to California and dumped in a corn field. I suppose those are good parents to you? Likely good Catholics to what with all the child molesting going on down there.
> 
> *3-Year-Old Found Alone at Border Is One of Many ‘Heartbreaking’ Migrant Cases*
> 
> How children end up on their own in the chaotic environment of the southwest border often follows a familiar pattern. Parents flee poverty and violence in countries like Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador. They leave one or more of their children behind with relatives. Later, after settling in the United States, the parents send for the children they left behind, and those children make the journey with a relative or with strangers. After crossing the border, the children are often abandoned by smugglers and other migrants who believe the children will be rescued by the Border Patrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that justify deliberate cruelty toward children? These kids are in OUR CUSTODY.  When are you ghouls going to stop kicking them in the teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no deliberate cruelty to children. Only the harm inflicted on them by career congress critters. There is also the fact that many of these “children” are intact young adults 20 and younger.
Click to expand...

So, only in Trump's case, the buck does not stop here.

And the Trumpians seek excuses yet again.


----------



## Crixus

Nosmo King said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid, even for USMB, so this article was meant to pull hart strings, and you make your dumb comments about “Bible, Trump, Republicans”, all typical bullshit. So the wet backs abandon their kids to come to America and get their smart phones, food stamps and other free crap, send for their kid they rented out to be molested from Guatemala to California and dumped in a corn field. I suppose those are good parents to you? Likely good Catholics to what with all the child molesting going on down there.
> 
> *3-Year-Old Found Alone at Border Is One of Many ‘Heartbreaking’ Migrant Cases*
> 
> How children end up on their own in the chaotic environment of the southwest border often follows a familiar pattern. Parents flee poverty and violence in countries like Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador. They leave one or more of their children behind with relatives. Later, after settling in the United States, the parents send for the children they left behind, and those children make the journey with a relative or with strangers. After crossing the border, the children are often abandoned by smugglers and other migrants who believe the children will be rescued by the Border Patrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that justify deliberate cruelty toward children? These kids are in OUR CUSTODY.  When are you ghouls going to stop kicking them in the teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no deliberate cruelty to children. Only the harm inflicted on them by career congress critters. There is also the fact that many of these “children” are intact young adults 20 and younger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, only in Trump's case, the buck does not stop here.
> 
> And the Trumpians seek excuses yet again.
Click to expand...



If you must. Go look yourself. The kids you claim to care about were in cages and on floors back when the token half negro was president. The only thing more funny then the pass Bammer gets is you all pretends to care. All these kids are to you is getting your lawn mowed for $20.00. That’s where your concern begins and ends. At least be honest about it.


----------



## Nosmo King

Crixus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid, even for USMB, so this article was meant to pull hart strings, and you make your dumb comments about “Bible, Trump, Republicans”, all typical bullshit. So the wet backs abandon their kids to come to America and get their smart phones, food stamps and other free crap, send for their kid they rented out to be molested from Guatemala to California and dumped in a corn field. I suppose those are good parents to you? Likely good Catholics to what with all the child molesting going on down there.
> 
> *3-Year-Old Found Alone at Border Is One of Many ‘Heartbreaking’ Migrant Cases*
> 
> How children end up on their own in the chaotic environment of the southwest border often follows a familiar pattern. Parents flee poverty and violence in countries like Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador. They leave one or more of their children behind with relatives. Later, after settling in the United States, the parents send for the children they left behind, and those children make the journey with a relative or with strangers. After crossing the border, the children are often abandoned by smugglers and other migrants who believe the children will be rescued by the Border Patrol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that justify deliberate cruelty toward children? These kids are in OUR CUSTODY.  When are you ghouls going to stop kicking them in the teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no deliberate cruelty to children. Only the harm inflicted on them by career congress critters. There is also the fact that many of these “children” are intact young adults 20 and younger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, only in Trump's case, the buck does not stop here.
> 
> And the Trumpians seek excuses yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you must. Go look yourself. The kids you claim to care about were in cages and on floors back when the token half negro was president. The only thing more funny then the pass Bammer gets is you all pretends to care. All these kids are to you is getting your lawn mowed for $20.00. That’s where your concern begins and ends. At least be honest about it.
Click to expand...

And that's how you justify the deplorable treatment today?

When one signs up as a Trump supporter, do you have to sign away your morality as well?

Birds of a feather springs to mind.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Infants?  No.  No infants have died.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Children should be on their way home within 30 minutes of arriving.  All of them.  They should be taken from any adult with them and put on transport home.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I guess that not all life is sacred. You fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Third Party

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Because WE don't want them here!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Hossfly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because they are very sick when they get there. Just be thankful there's no ovens like your Nazis built.
Click to expand...


You appear to be heavily medicated alright. All this shit was around when Obamarama was the president something you appear to want to overlook, right? The dumbocrats are just as responsible for all of this criminal illegal aliens crossing the American border. You probably cry about hard done by you are with Veterans Affairs because they ignore your concerns and they have no money to give you. But yet you have no problem with illegals entering America and costing you and all the other taxpayer's in America hundreds of millions if not billions in tax dollars every year to support those criminals. You need to get your screwed up in the head priorities corrected. Really!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Third Party said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because WE don't want them here!
Click to expand...

So kill them ?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



Why do you want to see more kids being punished? Trump is trying to stop all this illegal criminal activity going on at the border and to stop kids from dying? Trump has to put the thousands of kids somewhere. Would you prefer to see them put up in hotels instead? Wake up and stop sniffing the leftist lieberal media glue that is always feeding you bull shit. 

The question you really need to ask yourself is why are those illegals trying to bring their kids along with them anyway where there is the possibility that they could die. Trump had nothing to do with their deaths. The parents and even Obamarama are responsible and not Trump. Trump is trying to stop it, fool. Get your head out of the swamp water. 

Why do leftist lieberals like you call those camps "concentration camps" when they are far from being "concentration camps"? Has any of those kids been gassed yet? They are holding camps, fool. Geez, some people's kids!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tommy Tainant said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because WE don't want them here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So kill them ?
Click to expand...


Tell their parents to stop trying to kill them. It is not hard to tell that you are an hoofus-goofus leftist lieberal. Your stupid words says it all.


----------



## PredFan

Funny that the left thinks this nothingburger of an issue is going to work for them.


----------



## rightwinger

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Disgraceful


----------



## Tommy Tainant

feduptaxpayer said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to see more kids being punished? Trump is trying to stop all this illegal criminal activity going on at the border and to stop kids from dying? Trump has to put the thousands of kids somewhere. Would you prefer to see them put up in hotels instead? Wake up and stop sniffing the leftist lieberal media glue that is always feeding you bull shit.
> 
> The question you really need to ask yourself is why are those illegals trying to bring their kids along with them anyway where there is the possibility that they could die. Trump had nothing to do with their deaths. The parents and even Obamarama are responsible and not Trump. Trump is trying to stop it, fool. Get your head out of the swamp water.
> 
> Why do leftist lieberals like you call those camps "concentration camps" when they are far from being "concentration camps"? Has any of those kids been gassed yet? They are holding camps, fool. Geez, some people's kids!
Click to expand...

I 


feduptaxpayer said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to see more kids being punished? Trump is trying to stop all this illegal criminal activity going on at the border and to stop kids from dying? Trump has to put the thousands of kids somewhere. Would you prefer to see them put up in hotels instead? Wake up and stop sniffing the leftist lieberal media glue that is always feeding you bull shit.
> 
> The question you really need to ask yourself is why are those illegals trying to bring their kids along with them anyway where there is the possibility that they could die. Trump had nothing to do with their deaths. The parents and even Obamarama are responsible and not Trump. Trump is trying to stop it, fool. Get your head out of the swamp water.
> 
> Why do leftist lieberals like you call those camps "concentration camps" when they are far from being "concentration camps"? Has any of those kids been gassed yet? They are holding camps, fool. Geez, some people's kids!
Click to expand...

The kids are innocent. They dont have a say on whether to come or not. And you dont need gas to have a concentration camp. The British Empire invented them in the boer war.  Go and buy yourself some Christian feeling you piece of shit.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

PredFan said:


> Funny that the left thinks this nothingburger of an issue is going to work for them.



One can only hope that Trump sticks to his words and starts removing all those criminal illegals living in America that is costing the American taxpayer's hundreds of millions of their tax dollars every year. The only thing that the leftist lieberal losers think will work for them is to try and create more problems like this one. The dumbocrats and their leftist lieberal fake media like to create chaos and mayhem all the time. Create division and then hopefully slid up in the middle. All this is is a "nothingburger' created by a bunch of nothingness lieberal morons.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Disgraceful
Click to expand...

I am following this from a distance but it seems that the majority of decent Americans want this sorting out.


----------



## dannyboys

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
Click to expand...

The UK better hope there isn't a WW111. The US might not be inclined to save the UK from the invaders a third time.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tommy Tainant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to see more kids being punished? Trump is trying to stop all this illegal criminal activity going on at the border and to stop kids from dying? Trump has to put the thousands of kids somewhere. Would you prefer to see them put up in hotels instead? Wake up and stop sniffing the leftist lieberal media glue that is always feeding you bull shit.
> 
> The question you really need to ask yourself is why are those illegals trying to bring their kids along with them anyway where there is the possibility that they could die. Trump had nothing to do with their deaths. The parents and even Obamarama are responsible and not Trump. Trump is trying to stop it, fool. Get your head out of the swamp water.
> 
> Why do leftist lieberals like you call those camps "concentration camps" when they are far from being "concentration camps"? Has any of those kids been gassed yet? They are holding camps, fool. Geez, some people's kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to see more kids being punished? Trump is trying to stop all this illegal criminal activity going on at the border and to stop kids from dying? Trump has to put the thousands of kids somewhere. Would you prefer to see them put up in hotels instead? Wake up and stop sniffing the leftist lieberal media glue that is always feeding you bull shit.
> 
> The question you really need to ask yourself is why are those illegals trying to bring their kids along with them anyway where there is the possibility that they could die. Trump had nothing to do with their deaths. The parents and even Obamarama are responsible and not Trump. Trump is trying to stop it, fool. Get your head out of the swamp water.
> 
> Why do leftist lieberals like you call those camps "concentration camps" when they are far from being "concentration camps"? Has any of those kids been gassed yet? They are holding camps, fool. Geez, some people's kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kids are innocent. They dont have a say on whether to come or not. And you dont need gas to have a concentration camp. The British Empire invented them in the boer war.  Go and buy yourself some Christian feeling you piece of shit.
Click to expand...


But the parents do have a say, you pos. I do not believe that anyone was ever shot in a concentration camp unless they maybe tried to escape. It is obvious to me that I am more Christian then you will ever be. I give a shit about those kids being used as pawns because of their evil and stupid parents. If there had been a border wall built decades ago most of those kids would be alive today, fool. Your hero's in the democratic party have never given a shit about any kids, even American born kids. They are responsible for this mess, and not Trump, you dumb azz pos.


----------



## rightwinger

LilOlLady said:


> They are complaining because we are not GIVING them anything, then just wait until we give them legal status and see how much more they want us to give them. Enter the country legally and fucking bring something with you to contribute to taking care of yourself and your family. You do not like the living arrangement? Leave and don't come back.


We have them in custody

The burden is on us to meet standards of decency


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tommy Tainant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Disgraceful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am following this from a distance but it seems that the majority of decent Americans want this sorting out.
Click to expand...


The people that voted for Trump are the decent Americans that are trying to sort this border mess out. But it is your not so decent democrats that do not want this sorted out. They want more illegal criminal immigration to continue. If it were not for Trump sounding the alarm this illegal criminality would be going on for who knows how long. It's not like all this illegal immigration just started under the Trump presidency. Obama let it happen long before Trump came on the scene.Hello lieberal, hello.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

rightwinger said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are complaining because we are not GIVING them anything, then just wait until we give them legal status and see how much more they want us to give them. Enter the country legally and fucking bring something with you to contribute to taking care of yourself and your family. You do not like the living arrangement? Leave and don't come back.
> 
> 
> 
> We have them in custody
> 
> The burden is on us to meet standards of decency
Click to expand...


The burden is on the fools who allowed all of this to happen in the first place. Republicans and democrats. If something had been done decades ago, there would be no border crisis criminality going on at the border. The standards are trying to be met but it is the democrats who do not want to solve the decency border crisis. They are the indecent ones here, and not Trump. It is believed that there are approx 12 million criminal illegals living in America at your expense. If Trump were not in command today there may be another one million this year entering America and they all will be taken care of with your tax dollars. Tax dollars that could have been better spent on America and Americans and not a bunch of criminal illegal foreigners. You should be calling yourself a leftwinger because you talk like one.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

rightwinger said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are complaining because we are not GIVING them anything, then just wait until we give them legal status and see how much more they want us to give them. Enter the country legally and fucking bring something with you to contribute to taking care of yourself and your family. You do not like the living arrangement? Leave and don't come back.
> 
> 
> 
> We have them in custody
> 
> The burden is on us to meet standards of decency
Click to expand...

Its not difficult is it ? But I suppose Katrina is still a valid reference point.


----------



## OldLady

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
Click to expand...

Not over someone like Tommy, I hope.  He's Scottish anyway.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tommy Tainant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are complaining because we are not GIVING them anything, then just wait until we give them legal status and see how much more they want us to give them. Enter the country legally and fucking bring something with you to contribute to taking care of yourself and your family. You do not like the living arrangement? Leave and don't come back.
> 
> 
> 
> We have them in custody
> 
> The burden is on us to meet standards of decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not difficult is it ? But I suppose Katrina is still a valid reference point.
Click to expand...


We cannot blame Katrina for anything. Hurricanes are just a part of nature that nobody can do anything about. But criminal illegal aliens crossing the border from Mexico into America is something we the people can do something about and control. It just takes the will. Trump has that will do do something about it.


----------



## Hossfly

feduptaxpayer said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because they are very sick when they get there. Just be thankful there's no ovens like your Nazis built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You appear to be heavily medicated alright. All this shit was around when Obamarama was the president something you appear to want to overlook, right? The dumbocrats are just as responsible for all of this criminal illegal aliens crossing the American border. You probably cry about hard done by you are with Veterans Affairs because they ignore your concerns and they have no money to give you. But yet you have no problem with illegals entering America and costing you and all the other taxpayer's in America hundreds of millions if not billions in tax dollars every year to support those criminals. You need to get your screwed up in the head priorities corrected. Really!
Click to expand...

You're barking up the wrong tree. You know nothing about me.


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
Click to expand...

Ian awful lot of hate in this post.

How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?

I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.

What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?

Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Hossfly said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because they are very sick when they get there. Just be thankful there's no ovens like your Nazis built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You appear to be heavily medicated alright. All this shit was around when Obamarama was the president something you appear to want to overlook, right? The dumbocrats are just as responsible for all of this criminal illegal aliens crossing the American border. You probably cry about hard done by you are with Veterans Affairs because they ignore your concerns and they have no money to give you. But yet you have no problem with illegals entering America and costing you and all the other taxpayer's in America hundreds of millions if not billions in tax dollars every year to support those criminals. You need to get your screwed up in the head priorities corrected. Really!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree. You know nothing about me.
Click to expand...


It's obvious that you do not know very much about me either. Calling me a Nazi is you yourself barking up the wrong tree. Woof-woof. LOL.


----------



## Nosmo King

Hossfly said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because they are very sick when they get there. Just be thankful there's no ovens like your Nazis built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You appear to be heavily medicated alright. All this shit was around when Obamarama was the president something you appear to want to overlook, right? The dumbocrats are just as responsible for all of this criminal illegal aliens crossing the American border. You probably cry about hard done by you are with Veterans Affairs because they ignore your concerns and they have no money to give you. But yet you have no problem with illegals entering America and costing you and all the other taxpayer's in America hundreds of millions if not billions in tax dollars every year to support those criminals. You need to get your screwed up in the head priorities corrected. Really!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree. You know nothing about me.
Click to expand...

Damn right!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not over someone like Tommy, I hope.  He's Scottish anyway.
Click to expand...

Welsh.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because they are very sick when they get there. Just be thankful there's no ovens like your Nazis built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You appear to be heavily medicated alright. All this shit was around when Obamarama was the president something you appear to want to overlook, right? The dumbocrats are just as responsible for all of this criminal illegal aliens crossing the American border. You probably cry about hard done by you are with Veterans Affairs because they ignore your concerns and they have no money to give you. But yet you have no problem with illegals entering America and costing you and all the other taxpayer's in America hundreds of millions if not billions in tax dollars every year to support those criminals. You need to get your screwed up in the head priorities corrected. Really!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree. You know nothing about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn right!
Click to expand...



Woof-woof.


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> I guess that not all life is sacred. You fucking hypocrites.



Come on Tommy, give us your link that six infants have died at the border. Can you at least try to pretend to defend your lie? 

BTW, what do you think of Wayfair employees walking out because management sold beds that are going to make these children's lives a little better? Lefties denying children beds is a new low for the left.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

sparky said:


> Do you have any idea how many American citizen infants die each day?
> 
> ~S~


How many do leftists murder


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tommy Tainant said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not over someone like Tommy, I hope.  He's Scottish anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welsh.
Click to expand...


Are there any intelligent people in the British Isles that have any brains? Just wondering. I know that Tommy Robinson has plenty of brains and he uses it very wisely. A great white British patriotic nationalist guy indeed.


----------



## Hossfly

feduptaxpayer said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because they are very sick when they get there. Just be thankful there's no ovens like your Nazis built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You appear to be heavily medicated alright. All this shit was around when Obamarama was the president something you appear to want to overlook, right? The dumbocrats are just as responsible for all of this criminal illegal aliens crossing the American border. You probably cry about hard done by you are with Veterans Affairs because they ignore your concerns and they have no money to give you. But yet you have no problem with illegals entering America and costing you and all the other taxpayer's in America hundreds of millions if not billions in tax dollars every year to support those criminals. You need to get your screwed up in the head priorities corrected. Really!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree. You know nothing about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious that you do not know very much about me either. Calling me a Nazi is you yourself barking up the wrong tree. Woof-woof. LOL.
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking to you. I was replying to Tommy T.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Papageorgio said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that not all life is sacred. You fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Tommy, give us your link that six infants have died at the border. Can you at least try to pretend to defend your lie?
> 
> BTW, what do you think of Wayfair employees walking out because management sold beds that are going to make these children's lives a little better? Lefties denying children beds is a new low for the left.
Click to expand...

I want dairys to step up and refuse to sell milk to these camps.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Crixus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid, even for USMB, so this article was meant to pull hart strings, and you make your dumb comments about “Bible, Trump, Republicans”, all typical bullshit. So the wet backs abandon their kids to come to America and get their smart phones, food stamps and other free crap, send for their kid they rented out to be molested from Guatemala to California and dumped in a corn field. I suppose those are good parents to you? Likely good Catholics to what with all the child molesting going on down there.
> 
> *3-Year-Old Found Alone at Border Is One of Many ‘Heartbreaking’ Migrant Cases*
> 
> How children end up on their own in the chaotic environment of the southwest border often follows a familiar pattern. Parents flee poverty and violence in countries like Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador. They leave one or more of their children behind with relatives. Later, after settling in the United States, the parents send for the children they left behind, and those children make the journey with a relative or with strangers. After crossing the border, the children are often abandoned by smugglers and other migrants who believe the children will be rescued by the Border Patrol.
Click to expand...

Terrible.  Some slaver probably paid good money for that child.


----------



## Dick Foster

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



Sorry, you're wrong again, asshole. They were all built by Obama, your hero and king of all assholes.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*On average 12 people per day are killed by the illegal alien invaders, and the American Press never ever makes it an issue because it would hurt the Corrupt Democratic Party.*


----------



## Nosmo King

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because they are very sick when they get there. Just be thankful there's no ovens like your Nazis built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You appear to be heavily medicated alright. All this shit was around when Obamarama was the president something you appear to want to overlook, right? The dumbocrats are just as responsible for all of this criminal illegal aliens crossing the American border. You probably cry about hard done by you are with Veterans Affairs because they ignore your concerns and they have no money to give you. But yet you have no problem with illegals entering America and costing you and all the other taxpayer's in America hundreds of millions if not billions in tax dollars every year to support those criminals. You need to get your screwed up in the head priorities corrected. Really!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree. You know nothing about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Woof-woof.
Click to expand...

No.  I know Hossfly by reputation here on USMB far better than you do.

My politics are clear.  I am consistent.  And I respect those who respect others.  I respect those who frame their ideas in clear, civil tones. 

Maybe it's because Hoss and I are moseying at our own pace with a firm regard as how people should be treated.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Papageorgio said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that not all life is sacred. You fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Tommy, give us your link that six infants have died at the border. Can you at least try to pretend to defend your lie?
> 
> BTW, what do you think of Wayfair employees walking out because management sold beds that are going to make these children's lives a little better? Lefties denying children beds is a new low for the left.
Click to expand...


So true. Tommy is just another one of those fools that do not know how to think with any common sense and logic anymore. They all just live off emotionalism and speak foolish politically correct nonsense talk. They are such losers indeed. There is no low as to how far those leftist lieberals will go to make total fools of themselves. 

Those Wayfair employees should all be fired. These leftist lieberals are such hypocrites and indeed are a bunch of stupid as hell idiots. First they are probably the ones who will whine and cry about the kids having no beds to sleep on and then when a manufacture wants to give them beds they whine and cry and do not want the kids to have beds to sleep on. These idiots leftist lieberals are so clueless in their swamp heads. They need to stop drinking that democratic swamp polluted water. It really is not working well for them. They should try some Trump clean water for a change. I did and it tastes great. Lol.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tipsycatlover said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how many American citizen infants die each day?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> How many do leftists murder
Click to expand...


I do not know? How many have the KKK killed this year compared to leftists? Just asking.


----------



## Nosmo King

Dick Foster said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you're wrong again, asshole. They were all built by Obama, your hero and king of all assholes.
Click to expand...

Do you app one of the way these places are being run?  Is there good being done as thes children are held in our custody?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



It's awful!

We have to do a better job.

Got to send them home next day.

Think Fed Ex would be interested?


----------



## miketx

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Because we are like Hitler and we enjoy that stuff.


----------



## miketx

Nosmo King said:


> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.


There are no abortion rights or gay rights.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *On average 12 people per day are killed by the illegal alien invaders, and the American Press never ever makes it an issue because it would hurt the Corrupt Democratic Party.*



The only thing that the leftist lieberal fake media will report on is how many white people have killed a non-white today. When a white person gets murdered it's no big deal. The lying libmedia will go so far as to say that the white person murdered probably deserved it. They were probably just some pro white conservative Christian racists anyway. All whites are pretty much considered racists by the libmedia who appears to hate white people. Truth will always hurt the democratic party. They only know how to lie.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because they are very sick when they get there. Just be thankful there's no ovens like your Nazis built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be heavily medicated alright. All this shit was around when Obamarama was the president something you appear to want to overlook, right? The dumbocrats are just as responsible for all of this criminal illegal aliens crossing the American border. You probably cry about hard done by you are with Veterans Affairs because they ignore your concerns and they have no money to give you. But yet you have no problem with illegals entering America and costing you and all the other taxpayer's in America hundreds of millions if not billions in tax dollars every year to support those criminals. You need to get your screwed up in the head priorities corrected. Really!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree. You know nothing about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Woof-woof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I know Hossfly by reputation here on USMB far better than you do.
> 
> My politics are clear.  I am consistent.  And I respect those who respect others.  I respect those who frame their ideas in clear, civil tones.
> 
> Maybe it's because Hoss and I are moseying at our own pace with a firm regard as how people should be treated.
Click to expand...



Tommy calling me a piece of shit is not a very nice thing to be saying to anyone. It sure looks like Tommy lacks any respect for anyone who disagrees with him? He appears to like to treat them with disrespect and contempt. Just saying.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

miketx said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are like Hitler and we enjoy that stuff.
Click to expand...

Of course we are like Hitler.  I mean isn't ZyklonB just the same as mattresses?


----------



## Nosmo King

miketx said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no abortion rights or gay rights.
Click to expand...

Every time the paradigm shifts; Republicans pass abortion bans or a Conservative court rules against equality under law for homosexuals the most zealous of the pro-life side whip out Scripture.  The issue itself has become another dogmatic tenet of their faith.  They act politically using the Bible as an aegis.

Where is that same devotion to Scripture when it concerns themway we treat thenleast of us.  Which of the Beatitudes says, 'Blessed are the insistent to Security that he makes children suffer, for he shall be called to be downcast into the nether regions'?  For, in my faith, that may be appropriate.  But forgiveness is one of the dogmatic tenets of my faith.  I'd rather light a candle than curse your darkness.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

miketx said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are like Hitler and we enjoy that stuff.
Click to expand...


You are no doubt a leftist lieberal yourself who enjoys seeing children die. What did your democrats ever do to try and stop allowing the children trying to enter America illegally from dying? Trump is trying. It is the democrats who are not trying to help Trump to stop the dying of children. 

Why don't people like you call out communists like Stalin or Mao or Pol Pot who did enjoy killing plenty of people including children when they were in power for a change. I guess that you cannot help saying the word Nazi all the time because the leftist libmedia conditioned you to think about and saying Hitler all the time. Hitler was a wuss compared to those murdering communist butchers. Hitler was not a threat to America but Stalinist Russia was. I do not believe that Hitler went out of his way to murder children. But commies did and they did not care one bit about innocent children. Stop trying to compare Trump to a "Hitler". The democrats appear to be the "Hitler's' of today. They are the fascists ones responsible for all the mess at the border. Try and get your shit together, will you. Lol.


----------



## Nosmo King

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be heavily medicated alright. All this shit was around when Obamarama was the president something you appear to want to overlook, right? The dumbocrats are just as responsible for all of this criminal illegal aliens crossing the American border. You probably cry about hard done by you are with Veterans Affairs because they ignore your concerns and they have no money to give you. But yet you have no problem with illegals entering America and costing you and all the other taxpayer's in America hundreds of millions if not billions in tax dollars every year to support those criminals. You need to get your screwed up in the head priorities corrected. Really!
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree. You know nothing about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Woof-woof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I know Hossfly by reputation here on USMB far better than you do.
> 
> My politics are clear.  I am consistent.  And I respect those who respect others.  I respect those who frame their ideas in clear, civil tones.
> 
> Maybe it's because Hoss and I are moseying at our own pace with a firm regard as how people should be treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy calling me a piece of shit is not a very nice thing to be saying to anyone. It sure looks like Tommy lacks any respect for anyone who disagrees with him? He appears to like to treat them with disrespect and contempt. Just saying.
Click to expand...

You were dissing Hossfly.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no abortion rights or gay rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the paradigm shifts; Republicans pass abortion bans or a Conservative court rules against equality under law for homosexuals the most zealous of the pro-life side whip out Scripture.  The issue itself has become another dogmatic tenet of their faith.  They act politically using the Bible as an aegis.
> 
> Where is that same devotion to Scripture when it concerns themway we treat thenleast of us.  Which of the Beatitudes says, 'Blessed are the insistent to Security that he makes children suffer, for he shall be called to be downcast into the nether regions'?  For, in my faith, that may be appropriate.  But forgiveness is one of the dogmatic tenets of my faith.  I'd rather light a candle than curse your darkness.
Click to expand...


Are you not quoting the bible also? Just asking. Why is it okay for you to quote the bible but not conservatives? Explain.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree. You know nothing about me.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Woof-woof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I know Hossfly by reputation here on USMB far better than you do.
> 
> My politics are clear.  I am consistent.  And I respect those who respect others.  I respect those who frame their ideas in clear, civil tones.
> 
> Maybe it's because Hoss and I are moseying at our own pace with a firm regard as how people should be treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy calling me a piece of shit is not a very nice thing to be saying to anyone. It sure looks like Tommy lacks any respect for anyone who disagrees with him? He appears to like to treat them with disrespect and contempt. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were dissing Hossfly.
Click to expand...


Aw poor Hossfly. Does he need a hankie by chance? I will go and get one for him. Lol.


----------



## Nosmo King

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no abortion rights or gay rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time the paradigm shifts; Republicans pass abortion bans or a Conservative court rules against equality under law for homosexuals the most zealous of the pro-life side whip out Scripture.  The issue itself has become another dogmatic tenet of their faith.  They act politically using the Bible as an aegis.
> 
> Where is that same devotion to Scripture when it concerns themway we treat thenleast of us.  Which of the Beatitudes says, 'Blessed are the insistent to Security that he makes children suffer, for he shall be called to be downcast into the nether regions'?  For, in my faith, that may be appropriate.  But forgiveness is one of the dogmatic tenets of my faith.  I'd rather light a candle than curse your darkness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not quoting the bible also? Just asking. Why is it okay for you to quote the bible but not conservatives? Explain.
Click to expand...

In my 64 years of being a Christian, I pray that I have never feared quoting Scripture.  But I've never been so incredulous about how flexible some faiths truly are. 

On an ecclesiastical point, the Scripture often cited by the Right is Old Testament, and only cherry picked from the letters of St. Paul to the early church groups of the eastern Mediterranean basin, but not among the words spoken by Jesus of Nazareth.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Does it really matter? its not like theyre precious white children 
I mean really  !


what is this the 800th thread about soap and blankets ? 
did wayfair go out on strike cause AOC and the caring workers we're going to stop new beds and mattresses from shipping 
or are they going to force children to sleep on the cold concrete FOR social justice 

If i was ceo who ever didnt show or walked out would be fired ...just dont come back ....


----------



## Nosmo King

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woof-woof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I know Hossfly by reputation here on USMB far better than you do.
> 
> My politics are clear.  I am consistent.  And I respect those who respect others.  I respect those who frame their ideas in clear, civil tones.
> 
> Maybe it's because Hoss and I are moseying at our own pace with a firm regard as how people should be treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy calling me a piece of shit is not a very nice thing to be saying to anyone. It sure looks like Tommy lacks any respect for anyone who disagrees with him? He appears to like to treat them with disrespect and contempt. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were dissing Hossfly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw poor Hossfly. Does he need a hankie by chance? I will go and get one for him. Lol.
Click to expand...

What is the virtue of the Internet troll?

I guess Melania's Be Best plan is running like a Swiss Watch.


----------



## Hossfly

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woof-woof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I know Hossfly by reputation here on USMB far better than you do.
> 
> My politics are clear.  I am consistent.  And I respect those who respect others.  I respect those who frame their ideas in clear, civil tones.
> 
> Maybe it's because Hoss and I are moseying at our own pace with a firm regard as how people should be treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy calling me a piece of shit is not a very nice thing to be saying to anyone. It sure looks like Tommy lacks any respect for anyone who disagrees with him? He appears to like to treat them with disrespect and contempt. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were dissing Hossfly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw poor Hossfly. Does he need a hankie by chance? I will go and get one for him. Lol.
Click to expand...


Is that you, Jake?


----------



## Hossfly

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter? its not like theyre precious white children
> I mean really  !
> 
> 
> what is this the 800th thread about soap and blankets ?
> did wayfair go out on strike cause AOC and the caring workers we're going to stop new beds and mattresses from shipping
> or are they going to force children to sleep on the cold concrete FOR social justice
> 
> If i was ceo who ever didnt show or walked out would be fired ...just dont come back ....
Click to expand...


Is AOC wearing combat boots?


----------



## Papageorgio

feduptaxpayer said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that not all life is sacred. You fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Tommy, give us your link that six infants have died at the border. Can you at least try to pretend to defend your lie?
> 
> BTW, what do you think of Wayfair employees walking out because management sold beds that are going to make these children's lives a little better? Lefties denying children beds is a new low for the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true. Tommy is just another one of those fools that do not know how to think with any common sense and logic anymore. They all just live off emotionalism and speak foolish politically correct nonsense talk. They are such losers indeed. There is no low as to how far those leftist lieberals will go to make total fools of themselves.
> 
> Those Wayfair employees should all be fired. These leftist lieberals are such hypocrites and indeed are a bunch of stupid as hell idiots. First they are probably the ones who will whine and cry about the kids having no beds to sleep on and then when a manufacture wants to give them beds they whine and cry and do not want the kids to have beds to sleep on. These idiots leftist lieberals are so clueless in their swamp heads. They need to stop drinking that democratic swamp polluted water. It really is not working well for them. They should try some Trump clean water for a change. I did and it tastes great. Lol.
Click to expand...


Tommy is a flame thrower, he is incapable of discussing issues. If it is more than a sentence, he won't post.


----------



## miketx

feduptaxpayer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are like Hitler and we enjoy that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are no doubt a leftist lieberal yourself who enjoys seeing children die. What did your democrats ever do to try and stop allowing the children trying to enter America illegally from dying? Trump is trying. It is the democrats who are not trying to help Trump to stop the dying of children.
> 
> Why don't people like you call out communists like Stalin or Mao or Pol Pot who did enjoy killing plenty of people including children when they were in power for a change. I guess that you cannot help saying the word Nazi all the time because the leftist libmedia conditioned you to think about and saying Hitler all the time. Hitler was a wuss compared to those murdering communist butchers. Hitler was not a threat to America but Stalinist Russia was. I do not believe that Hitler went out of his way to murder children. But commies did and they did not care one bit about innocent children. Stop trying to compare Trump to a "Hitler". The democrats appear to be the "Hitler's' of today. They are the fascists ones responsible for all the mess at the border. Try and get your shit together, will you. Lol.
Click to expand...

Hang around here a little longer.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



Q.  Why


A.  A callous disregard for poor children and especially children of color; this type of abuse is intentional, horrific, and evil.  

This is a high crime, and there is no excuse for those "care takers" in Homeland Security to continue to support Trump's immoral and illegal policy.


----------



## Papageorgio

Wry Catcher said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q.  Why
> 
> 
> A.  A callous disregard for poor children and especially children of color; this type of abuse is intentional, horrific, and evil.
> 
> This is a high crime, and there is no excuse for those "care takers" in Homeland Security to continue to support Trump's immoral and illegal policy.
Click to expand...


And yet Obama didn't do a damn thing to correct this issue when it first surfaced in 2014, of course the Democrats didn't give a damn at that time because the racist Democratic Party could get no traction with the story until now. 

Thanks for you insight, the racist Democratic Party screwed up again.


----------



## Third Party

Tommy Tainant said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because WE don't want them here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So kill them ?
Click to expand...

Their parents are the killers-we are just the suckers-THAT needs to change.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Build the wall and save the children!!!


----------



## Terri4Trump

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



Why are you punishing us with your ignorant stupidity. Why?


----------



## Terri4Trump

*San Diego Union Tribune
When children are separated from their parents at the border, here is where they go next*
When children are separated from their parents at the border, here is where they go next

Many elements of Casa San Diego, an El Cajon facility for unaccompanied children who arrived at the southern border, seem like what one would expect from a boarding school.

There are classrooms, a play area with soccer goals and a medical clinic with superheroes like Wonder Woman, Superman and the Hulk on the walls.

On closer inspection, details about the California-licensed child care facility run by Southwest Key Programs reflect the situation of the children it serves.


----------



## beautress

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Hadn't you heard, Tommy? Nancy Pelosi shut down talks about funding any border needs. Did she inadvertently do this? No. She knew there would be humanitarian needs that went officially unfunded, which would overreach the ability of the border patrol (who were her future targets of character assassination) to satisfy. Now, she has commanded her minions to harshly question border patrol agents doing their best why this chld suffered this or that complaint, became ill before crossing the border and with a thousand caravaners crossing at the same time by pushing through why children left behind were apprehended with sundry ailments, or course one or more of them would die at which time the parsimonious Democrats would take the blame they own and give it to the unfortunate patrolers when anything at all went wrong (as it does when there is no funding), and kick them, kick them, kick them, and kick them some more as one after another shortchange to a child was called from a list.

It doesn't take a lot of intelligence to see these hearings are about as fair as the ones Democrats accused President Trump for for 2 and a half years of jumping up and down about there had to be collusion (because we said so), according to the Democrat schemers headed by the once silver-tongued Nancy Pelosi who now dodders considerably, which brings an element like no other to her abject and continual false narrative.

The Democrats caused shortages by withholding humanitarian funds from these destitute children. 

And there will be a time when their lies will mete them the same fate they meted out to every abandoned child that suffered fear and motherlessness and fatherlessness at the border, where all they had were people overseeing their unfunded plight.

Shame on the Democrats for failing the very children who are falling on account of their cheap behavior of using them to beat up people who gave their all to do the right thing by these children while the Democrats go to the finest Washington restaurants when they're not partying out in the best facilities in Puerto Rico, Hawaii, and other envied destinations on the American taxpayer's nickel. They're feeding themselves, not these border babies. They whined to Soros who did their bidding of getting babies without families to the border with the very worst people in the world who used these little kids for prostitutes, damaging them in every low ball way imaginable. Who's responsibile? The parents who took cash for dispensing with their children? The people who planned in Washington DC to raise a ruckus at the expense of these children and the only people who came to bat for them--the border patrolers. Such rotten, rotten human maggots, getting fat off the horror and decimation of little babies who wound up parentless on the border with no one to love them at night except memories of evil people who hurt them on their journey through Mexico who turned their backs on them to fit the narrative the Democrats wanted at the end of the trail on the Texas border.

Scream, Nancy Pelosi. Scream.


----------



## LilOlLady

feduptaxpayer said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are complaining because we are not GIVING them anything, then just wait until we give them legal status and see how much more they want us to give them. Enter the country legally and fucking bring something with you to contribute to taking care of yourself and your family. You do not like the living arrangement? Leave and don't come back.
> 
> 
> 
> We have them in custody
> 
> The burden is on us to meet standards of decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not difficult is it ? But I suppose Katrina is still a valid reference point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We cannot blame Katrina for anything. Hurricanes are just a part of nature that nobody can do anything about. But criminal illegal aliens crossing the border from Mexico into America is something we the people can do something about and control. It just takes the will. Trump has that will do do something about it.
Click to expand...

Trump has the will but he does not have a way to make America great and safe again. When the going gets rough, Trump wimps out. If he gives Democrats an inch they will take a mile.


----------



## beautress

LilOlLady said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are complaining because we are not GIVING them anything, then just wait until we give them legal status and see how much more they want us to give them. Enter the country legally and fucking bring something with you to contribute to taking care of yourself and your family. You do not like the living arrangement? Leave and don't come back.
> 
> 
> 
> We have them in custody
> 
> The burden is on us to meet standards of decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not difficult is it ? But I suppose Katrina is still a valid reference point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We cannot blame Katrina for anything. Hurricanes are just a part of nature that nobody can do anything about. But criminal illegal aliens crossing the border from Mexico into America is something we the people can do something about and control. It just takes the will. Trump has that will do do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has the will but he does not have a way to make America great and safe again. When the going gets rough, Trump wimps out. If he gives Democrats an inch they will take a mile.
Click to expand...

The Democrats in Congress have not funded humanitarian concerns. The President has had to find resources elsewhere.

SENATE ON MIGRANTS: The Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee is holding a hearing titled ‘Unprecedented Migration at the U.S. Southern Border: The Exploitation of Migrants through Smuggling, Trafficking, and Involuntary Servitude.’ Witnesses include reps from Border Patrol, U.S. Customs & Border Patrol, and ICE. » Subscribe to NowThis: http://go.nowth.is/News_Subscribe Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee is holding a hearing titled ‘Unprecedented Migration at the U.S. Southern Border: The Exploitation of Migrants through Smuggling, Trafficking, and Involuntary Servitude.’ Witnesses include Brian Hastings, chief, law enforcement operations directorate, US Border Patrol; Randy Howe, executive director for operations, US Customs & Border Patrol; and Gregory Navarro, assistant director, investigative programs, Homeland Security Investigations, ICE.

The Senate inquiry is here:
​


----------



## beautress

LilOlLady said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are complaining because we are not GIVING them anything, then just wait until we give them legal status and see how much more they want us to give them. Enter the country legally and fucking bring something with you to contribute to taking care of yourself and your family. You do not like the living arrangement? Leave and don't come back.
> 
> 
> 
> We have them in custody
> 
> The burden is on us to meet standards of decency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not difficult is it ? But I suppose Katrina is still a valid reference point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We cannot blame Katrina for anything. Hurricanes are just a part of nature that nobody can do anything about. But criminal illegal aliens crossing the border from Mexico into America is something we the people can do something about and control. It just takes the will. Trump has that will do do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has the will but he does not have a way to make America great and safe again. When the going gets rough, Trump wimps out. If he gives Democrats an inch they will take a mile.
Click to expand...

You're ignoring the elephant in the Congressional Rotunda. The humanitarian crisis at the border is the direct result of Congress' failure and arbitrary refusal to act in the behalf of these exploited children including the man and his daughter who were pictured dead and face down.

*The Democrats in Congress absolutely refuse to take action to alleviate the humanitarian needs by giving resources and social services. That's the crux of this problem.*


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
Click to expand...


Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Nosmo King said:


> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?



Love the sinner, hate the sin.

We don't hate America, we hate the evil socialist infanticide policies of Liberals and Democrats. They are the true evil in the world..


----------



## beautress

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
Click to expand...

May I?

What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.

Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.

I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.

I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.


----------



## Nosmo King

Terri4Trump said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sinner, hate the sin.
> 
> We don't hate America, we hate the evil socialist infanticide policies of Liberals and Democrats. They are the true evil in the world..
Click to expand...

Why then, with hatred for Liberals foremost in your politics, should anyone pay attention to you? Haven't we seen and heard enough hate in the last three years to know how dismissible hate is as political positioning?

Republicans are in charge.  And these conditions are not only not corrected, but worsen.  If you want power through hatred, you get cruelty as a result.


----------



## Nosmo King

beautress said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
Click to expand...

Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?

I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

beautress said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
Click to expand...

A blanket and a bar of soap dont cost much. They arent asking for an X box.


----------



## toobfreak

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?




Damn, Tom, you need a blanket and a bar of soap again?  Won't do you any good---- you'll still stink.

Just which 6 kids are you referring to anyway?  Link?  Must have been on deaths doorstep by the time they arrived here from not getting any aid from their parents, their home country nor Mexico.  

But the other 700,000 kids are doing just fine no thanks to you.

BTW, if we have any "concentration camps," they are the ones built long time ago and freely used by your buddy Barack Obama.


----------



## toobfreak

Tommy Tainant said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A blanket and a bar of soap dont cost much. They arent asking for an X box.
Click to expand...


Hey dude, they just walked 3,000 miles in the desert without a blanket or a bar of soap, didn't they?  Why do they need one here all of a sudden?  It isn't like this is a DESTINATION or stopping point, it isn't like this is their grandama's house or they are staying any longer than necessary or that they are even WANTED here.  We ain't running a motel for the world.  A third of these kids, their DNA doesn't even match up with the "parents" that brought them.

They have a roof over their head now, they will get food, water and whatever care they really need until we figure out how to get rid of their sorry asses back to wherever they came from and that's a whole lot more than they had when they arrived and invaded our country.

Save your bullshit guilt trip for the "parents" that brought them.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

JoeMoma said:


> You are welcome to send a donation!


He already pretended he wanted to do that and then...nothing


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There does seem to be a lack of Christian feeling here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?
> 
> I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.
Click to expand...


I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".

First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?



cuz they escaped the womb?



> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


cuz they closed the old camp on ellis island?...off to your room now


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Stupid parents. It's a Darwinian principle.


----------



## Nosmo King

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A blanket and a bar of soap dont cost much. They arent asking for an X box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dude, they just walked 3,000 miles in the desert without a blanket or a bar of soap, didn't they?  Why do they need one here all of a sudden?  It isn't like this is a DESTINATION or stopping point, it isn't like this is their grandama's house or they are staying any longer than necessary or that they are even WANTED here.  We ain't running a motel for the world.  A third of these kids, their DNA doesn't even match up with the "parents" that brought them.
> 
> They have a roof over their head now, they will get food, water and whatever care they really need until we figure out how to get rid of their sorry asses back to wherever they came from and that's a whole lot more than they had when they arrived and invaded our country.
> 
> Save your bullshit guilt trip for the "parents" that brought them.
Click to expand...

Should we treat human beings in our custody better or worse than death row inmates?  Do we, as a nation, have a moral obligation to treat families in our custody with human dignity?  Should the American reputation descend from one of fairness and compassion to a reputation often associated with tyrannical dictatorships?  We condemn regimes around the world for their treatment of prisoners, the poor and disabled, children and women.  Shouldn't we lead by example and regain our fallen halo?

But, if you think deliberate cruelty is the American way, could you please then explain your rationale to an old fashioned American?


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A blanket and a bar of soap dont cost much. They arent asking for an X box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dude, they just walked 3,000 miles in the desert without a blanket or a bar of soap, didn't they?  Why do they need one here all of a sudden?  It isn't like this is a DESTINATION or stopping point, it isn't like this is their grandama's house or they are staying any longer than necessary or that they are even WANTED here.  We ain't running a motel for the world.  A third of these kids, their DNA doesn't even match up with the "parents" that brought them.
> 
> They have a roof over their head now, they will get food, water and whatever care they really need until we figure out how to get rid of their sorry asses back to wherever they came from and that's a whole lot more than they had when they arrived and invaded our country.
> 
> Save your bullshit guilt trip for the "parents" that brought them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should we treat human beings in our custody better or worse than death row inmates?  Do we, as a nation, have a moral obligation to treat families in our custody with human dignity?  Should the American reputation descend from one of fairness and compassion to a reputation often associated with tyrannical dictatorships?  We condemn regimes around the world for their treatment of prisoners, the poor and disabled, children and women.  Shouldn't we lead by example and regain our fallen halo?
> 
> But, if you think deliberate cruelty is the American way, could you please then explain your rationale to an old fashioned American?
Click to expand...


I'm going to say it again: why should I? You've already proclaimed yourself Morally Superior with all the Right Thoughts.

You know who else did that all throughout the book of Luke, which I'm currently reading?

The Pharisees


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "Christian feeling" is that you hate America. What you fail to realize is that a lot of us are beginning to hate the UK right back.
> 
> Hope you're ok with that Tommy, but it really doesn't matter in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?
> 
> I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
Click to expand...

Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?   

How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Nosmo King said:


> Should we treat human beings in our custody better or worse than death row inmates? Do we, as a nation, have a moral obligation to treat families in our custody with human dignity? Should the American reputation descend from one of fairness and compassion to a reputation often associated with tyrannical dictatorships? We condemn regimes around the world for their treatment of prisoners, the poor and disabled, children and women. Shouldn't we lead by example and regain our fallen halo?[/quote
> Typical left wing tripe, with an open boarders policy becoming increasingly unpopular they allow the country to be overrun at the boarder and remained silent while what they believed was concentration camps were being built, now that the holding facilities have changed hands they hold up/out their pawns of compassion as shields from the truth of what they have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, if you think deliberate cruelty is the American way, could you please then explain your rationale to an old fashioned American?
> 
> 
> 
> I can easily explain it, old fashion American is pre 1960's American, since then just about everything illegal and immoral has skyrocketed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Nosmo King said:


> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?


As intentionally misdiagnosed


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?
> 
> I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
Click to expand...


So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.

You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths

With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> 
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?
> 
> I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
Click to expand...

I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Nosmo King said:


> I'm seeking answers.


Don't lie, your looking to hide from the blame



> How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions. How does one sell the concept?


By pretending its trumps fault.


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> 
> 
> Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?
> 
> I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
Click to expand...


I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out. 

A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?

A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.

You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."

Do you see the difference here?


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> 
> 
> Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?
> 
> I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
Click to expand...


I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.

But you fail again. Here it is, part two:

You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed. 

Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian awful lot of hate in this post.
> 
> How does Christian feelings translate into hating America?
> 
> I'm American and Christian.  As such I am revolted by the reports of these horrific conditions.  But I am positively baffled by the attitudes of some Americans who claim to be Christian!  How can one be a Christian and def no, endorse and applaud the policies and ineptitude of government officials and the policy of maintaining and hiding these conditions.
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound?  WWJD?  What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious?  A clean soul?
> 
> Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate.  I can't fathom an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you can't fathom an answer I won't bother with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I?
> 
> What is the virtue of separating families and then housing children in conditions that would be scandalous if they were replicated at a county dog pound? WWJD? What could possibly be Christian about thinking the treatment of children can be used with a clean conscious? A clean soul? Tell us why these conditions are acceptable and appropriate. I can't fathom an answer.​Mr. NoSmoKing, This is a terribly complex problem which requires complex problem-solving. All by herself, Nancy Pelosi threw the baby out with the bathwater when she refused any and all funding on any border issue until she procured a no-wall promise. That is untenable in this situation, particularly with a very angry, bitter left that tells President Trump it's their way or the highway to any and every thing. I've never seen such poor sportsmanship in any political situation, although I did read about the leadups to the Bolshevik Revolution. Fifty years later, the killings the Bolsheviks committed were without number and guesswork I've seen ranges from 20 million dead loyalists to the Czar to 100 million. I can't even wrap my mind around one million purely political deaths to bring about socialism as the only answer to the Russian fix-it. I don't believe the Czar would ever have starved or executed by Russian law a hundred dissidents, much less the millions the hateful, unmerciful socialist republic of Russia killed over political bitterness. There's an unreasonable factor in socialism that fully believes there is no other way than to kill everybody who is off-key to their fugue.
> 
> Most of the Mexican-American border is desert with a climate unfriendly to growing by virtue of the fact there isn't enough water or water development to host vegetable and fruit farming with the exception of a small citrus-growing area in Texas. Still, no offerings from the deadlocked Democrat mavens of Congress who ABSOLUTELY MUST HUMILIATE EVERYBODY ELSE IN AMERICA except themselves.
> 
> I realize you do not see it from a far-right person's viewpoint, but I do not believe in political murders. I just don't. The left was absent in outrage the day Steve Scalise, Republican House whip was shot multiple times by a Democrat operative who was conveniently killed on the scene by someone who was there to protect Republican congressmen. I don't like what I'm seeing on the left. I don't like the 2-year harangue imposed on President Trump with a false narrative that was one of the most salacious things I've ever heard of that lacked any semblance of the truth about President Trump and was manufactured by two men Hillary Clinton had on speed dial as Clinton Spin Room Fiction writers against innocent opponents.
> 
> I see absolutely no outrage from Democrats except for a few who didn't fall for that series of lies in which the Democrats tweaked lies to the highest pitch in American History. I don't know how to undo the mistrust those lies created on this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A blanket and a bar of soap dont cost much. They arent asking for an X box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dude, they just walked 3,000 miles in the desert without a blanket or a bar of soap, didn't they?  Why do they need one here all of a sudden?  It isn't like this is a DESTINATION or stopping point, it isn't like this is their grandama's house or they are staying any longer than necessary or that they are even WANTED here.  We ain't running a motel for the world.  A third of these kids, their DNA doesn't even match up with the "parents" that brought them.
> 
> They have a roof over their head now, they will get food, water and whatever care they really need until we figure out how to get rid of their sorry asses back to wherever they came from and that's a whole lot more than they had when they arrived and invaded our country.
> 
> Save your bullshit guilt trip for the "parents" that brought them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should we treat human beings in our custody better or worse than death row inmates?  Do we, as a nation, have a moral obligation to treat families in our custody with human dignity?  Should the American reputation descend from one of fairness and compassion to a reputation often associated with tyrannical dictatorships?  We condemn regimes around the world for their treatment of prisoners, the poor and disabled, children and women.  Shouldn't we lead by example and regain our fallen halo?
> 
> But, if you think deliberate cruelty is the American way, could you please then explain your rationale to an old fashioned American?
Click to expand...


*Should we treat human beings in our custody better or worse than death row inmates?*

I agree, we need to go back top the good old days. Thirty years on death row? Make it two.

Months in custody for these illegals? Make it weeks. Then ship them back.

And build the damn wall already. It's the dignified thing to do.


----------



## Nosmo King

Frankeneinstein said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, your looking to hide from the blame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions. How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By pretending its trumps fault.
Click to expand...

That plaque on Harry Truman's Oval Office desk.  It showed responsibility.  Trump never learned about it and his supporters don't believe what it said.


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?
> 
> I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
Click to expand...

I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?

Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?
> 
> I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
Click to expand...

What could possibly be Christian about deprivation of basic human needs for women and children who are refugees?  Some deluded people heard "suffer the little children to come unto me'" and just heard 'suffer' and 'children'.

Kids without sanitary conditions, healthy food, blankets, soap and most egregiously, their families.  A few years ago, some Christians wore as a reminder of their faith, a little gumband bracelet with the letters WWJD embossed on them.  I guess fashions change.  The clown show in the White House will not stand for WWJD.  And the fans of the clown show have forgotten what they did with those suddenly unfashionable sentiments on those bracelets.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
Click to expand...


*I see people. You see invaders.  *

All the invaders are people.
We should quickly and humanely send them back home.


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I see people. You see invaders.  *
> 
> All the invaders are people.
> We should quickly and humanely send them back home.
Click to expand...

Kudos for the glimpse of humanity.  You referred to 'invaders' as people.  Framing the argument I see.

I believe we should follow established law and end disastrous policies.  Rather than flooding the border with law enforcement, I believe we should be flooding the border with the Red Cross, adequate supplies of food, medicine, toiletries, clothes and, medicine.  All to stem the tide of the current scandalous conditions.

We should be flooding the border with judges to hear asylum claims, lawyers to cut the red tape and serve justice by following the law.  We should be flooding the border with interpreters, social workers, nutritionists teachers and volunteer care givers.  We must treat people with dignity and remind them of what they grew up believing about America.

But most importantly, we must stop breaking up families and work hard, as Americans can, to reunite the families we damaged while those families are in our custody.

Our national reputation is at stake.  But, again, most importantly, our national authority to call out oppression, mistreatment, and deliberate cruelty among other nations.  It's not only wrong politically but immoral on its face.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I see people. You see invaders.  *
> 
> All the invaders are people.
> We should quickly and humanely send them back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kudos for the glimpse of humanity.  You referred to 'invaders' as people.  Framing the argument I see.
> 
> I believe we should follow established law and end disastrous policies.  Rather than flooding the border with law enforcement, I believe we should be flooding the border with the Red Cross, adequate supplies of food, medicine, toiletries, clothes and, medicine.  All to stem the tide of the current scandalous conditions.
> 
> We should be flooding the border with judges to hear asylum claims, lawyers to cut the red tape and serve justice by following the law.  We should be flooding the border with interpreters, social workers, nutritionists teachers and volunteer care givers.  We must treat people with dignity and remind them of what they grew up believing about America.
> 
> But most importantly, we must stop breaking up families and work hard, as Americans can, to reunite the families we damaged while those families.
> 
> Our national reputation is at stake.  But, again, most importantly, our national authority to call out oppression, mistreatment, and deliberate cruelty among other nations.  It's not only wrong politically but immoral on its face.
Click to expand...


*I believe we should follow established law and end disastrous policies*

We need to improve the law. Make illegal entry a felony. 
We need to improve policy, end catch and release. 

*We should be flooding the border with judges to hear asylum claims, lawyers to cut the red tape and serve justice by following the law. *

Yes, no reason to take months or years to reject asylum claims.

*We should be flooding the border with interpreters, social workers, nutritionists teachers and volunteer care givers.  We must treat people with dignity and remind them of what they grew up believing about America.*

Sure, no reason for illegal aliens to be mistreated for the 48-72 hours they spend here.

*But most importantly, we must stop breaking up families and work hard, as Americans can, to reunite the families we damaged while those families.*​
I agree. No reason to not reunite those families in their home country by the end of July.​


----------



## miketx

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


Because their parents brought their disease infested asses here.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I see people. You see invaders.  *
> 
> All the invaders are people.
> We should quickly and humanely send them back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kudos for the glimpse of humanity.  You referred to 'invaders' as people.  Framing the argument I see.
> 
> I believe we should follow established law and end disastrous policies.  Rather than flooding the border with law enforcement, I believe we should be flooding the border with the Red Cross, adequate supplies of food, medicine, toiletries, clothes and, medicine.  All to stem the tide of the current scandalous conditions.
> 
> We should be flooding the border with judges to hear asylum claims, lawyers to cut the red tape and serve justice by following the law.  We should be flooding the border with interpreters, social workers, nutritionists teachers and volunteer care givers.  We must treat people with dignity and remind them of what they grew up believing about America.
> 
> But most importantly, we must stop breaking up families and work hard, as Americans can, to reunite the families we damaged while those families.
> 
> Our national reputation is at stake.  But, again, most importantly, our national authority to call out oppression, mistreatment, and deliberate cruelty among other nations.  It's not only wrong politically but immoral on its face.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

But for conservatives this is about their unwarranted fear of immigrants – it’s about the right’s bigotry, hate, and contempt for the rule of law.

Immigrants coming to the United States seeking asylum are not ‘invaders’; indeed, immigration law is written to accommodate refugees, allowing them to apply for refugee status, to remain in the United States until their cases are adjudicated, consistent with the right to due process of the law.

When we abandon these principles and fall prey to fear, ignorance, bigotry, racism, and hate – as conservatives advocate doing – we as a Nation have likewise abandoned our moral authority.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I see people. You see invaders.  *
> 
> All the invaders are people.
> We should quickly and humanely send them back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kudos for the glimpse of humanity.  You referred to 'invaders' as people.  Framing the argument I see.
> 
> I believe we should follow established law and end disastrous policies.  Rather than flooding the border with law enforcement, I believe we should be flooding the border with the Red Cross, adequate supplies of food, medicine, toiletries, clothes and, medicine.  All to stem the tide of the current scandalous conditions.
> 
> We should be flooding the border with judges to hear asylum claims, lawyers to cut the red tape and serve justice by following the law.  We should be flooding the border with interpreters, social workers, nutritionists teachers and volunteer care givers.  We must treat people with dignity and remind them of what they grew up believing about America.
> 
> But most importantly, we must stop breaking up families and work hard, as Americans can, to reunite the families we damaged while those families.
> 
> Our national reputation is at stake.  But, again, most importantly, our national authority to call out oppression, mistreatment, and deliberate cruelty among other nations.  It's not only wrong politically but immoral on its face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> But for conservatives this is about their unwarranted fear of immigrants – it’s about the right’s bigotry, hate, and contempt for the rule of law.
> 
> Immigrants coming to the United States seeking asylum are not ‘invaders’; indeed, immigration law is written to accommodate refugees, allowing them to apply for refugee status, to remain in the United States until their cases are adjudicated, consistent with the right to due process of the law.
> 
> When we abandon these principles and fall prey to fear, ignorance, bigotry, racism, and hate – as conservatives advocate doing – we as a Nation have likewise abandoned our moral authority.
Click to expand...


*Immigrants coming to the United States seeking asylum are not ‘invaders’; indeed, immigration law is written to accommodate refugees, allowing them to apply for refugee status, to remain in the United States until their cases are adjudicated,*

We should change that. Take 2 days, maybe 3 to check out their fake story.
Then ship them home. 
Living in a poor, crappy country isn't grounds for asylum.


----------



## miketx

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I see people. You see invaders.  *
> 
> All the invaders are people.
> We should quickly and humanely send them back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kudos for the glimpse of humanity.  You referred to 'invaders' as people.  Framing the argument I see.
> 
> I believe we should follow established law and end disastrous policies.  Rather than flooding the border with law enforcement, I believe we should be flooding the border with the Red Cross, adequate supplies of food, medicine, toiletries, clothes and, medicine.  All to stem the tide of the current scandalous conditions.
> 
> We should be flooding the border with judges to hear asylum claims, lawyers to cut the red tape and serve justice by following the law.  We should be flooding the border with interpreters, social workers, nutritionists teachers and volunteer care givers.  We must treat people with dignity and remind them of what they grew up believing about America.
> 
> But most importantly, we must stop breaking up families and work hard, as Americans can, to reunite the families we damaged while those families.
> 
> Our national reputation is at stake.  But, again, most importantly, our national authority to call out oppression, mistreatment, and deliberate cruelty among other nations.  It's not only wrong politically but immoral on its face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> But for conservatives this is about their unwarranted fear of immigrants – it’s about the right’s bigotry, hate, and contempt for the rule of law.
> 
> Immigrants coming to the United States seeking asylum are not ‘invaders’; indeed, immigration law is written to accommodate refugees, allowing them to apply for refugee status, to remain in the United States until their cases are adjudicated, consistent with the right to due process of the law.
> 
> When we abandon these principles and fall prey to fear, ignorance, bigotry, racism, and hate – as conservatives advocate doing – we as a Nation have likewise abandoned our moral authority.
Click to expand...

It's about crime, disease and consuming resources. Stop lying traitor.


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
Click to expand...


Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:

1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and

2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.

Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What could possibly be Christian about deprivation of basic human needs for women and children who are refugees?  Some deluded people heard "suffer the little children to come unto me'" and just heard 'suffer' and 'children'.
> 
> Kids without sanitary conditions, healthy food, blankets, soap and most egregiously, their families.  A few years ago, some Christians wore as a reminder of their faith, a little gumband bracelet with the letters WWJD embossed on them.  I guess fashions change.  The clown show in the White House will not stand for WWJD.  And the fans of the clown show have forgotten what they did with those suddenly unfashionable sentiments on those bracelets.
Click to expand...


Repeat this if you dare:

Charity and gov't policy are not the same thing

Faith and gov't policy are not the same thing

Religious obligations and gov't are not the same thing

If you can understand that we can get somewhere. But I don't have a lot of hope


----------



## toobfreak

Tommy Tainant said:


> *For want of a blanket and a bar of soap*



For want of a brain and a good liposuction doctor?  Oddly, if I were leaving home to leave my country and walk thousands of miles through the desert to another country, I think I'd bring a blanket to stay warm in, a simple bar of soap to wash with and a little toothbrush!  But somehow, NONE of these people are showing up with any of this?   How did they feed themselves all that way and where did they get the food?  Could it be they didn't have these back at home?  Could it be these people have NEVER had soap or a toothbrush in their lives?  Then these people are certainly not missing them now.  Oh the questions needing asked too far over Tommy's head to ever get an answer.

Let's start shipping 500,000 Palestinians to London, all covered with lice and malaria, worms and other diseases so that a few arrive on deaths doorstep before authorities have time to figure out what is going on with every last one of them and pump $30,000 worth of meds and care through them trying to pull them through so we can all laugh at how Brits have no respect for human life.

FUCKING LIMEYS.

Tell me bonebrain, can we send the BILL for all of this to England?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


/——/ Why do you pretend to care?


----------



## Picaro

How many threads have been made on this fake news story? they're like viruses. Even NPR called bullshit on this hack story. Just some lawyers cruising for civil suits to stuff their pockets with coaching kids to lie.


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
Click to expand...

It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.

You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.

I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.

But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.

There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.

And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Nosmo King said:


> That plaque on Harry Truman's Oval Office desk. It showed responsibility. Trump never learned about it and his supporters don't believe what it said.


I won't dispute any of that, and it proves you are just ducking blame by referencing it...I don't believe Obama did anything wrong in building those facilities and interning illegals nor do I fault him or believe he did anything wrong  when he passed the/that buck on to trump.


----------



## Terri4Trump

*
Hey Democrats, watch this:*


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.
> 
> You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.
> 
> I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.
> 
> But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.
> 
> There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.
> 
> And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?
Click to expand...


Why is it that Leftists think they are the best mind readers in the world?

LEt me try to help you with your simple, very juvenile thinking AGAIN: if you have to paint me as evil YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.

Which you have. Your argument is that of an emotional 13 year old. Grow up


----------



## miketx

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.
> 
> You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.
> 
> I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.
> 
> But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.
> 
> There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.
> 
> And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftists think they are the best mind readers in the world?
> 
> LEt me try to help you with your simple, very juvenile thinking AGAIN: if you have to paint me as evil YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
> 
> Which you have. Your argument is that of an emotional 13 year old. Grow up
Click to expand...

They are all like that and liars to boot.


----------



## SweetSue92

miketx said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> 
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.
> 
> You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.
> 
> I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.
> 
> But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.
> 
> There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.
> 
> And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftists think they are the best mind readers in the world?
> 
> LEt me try to help you with your simple, very juvenile thinking AGAIN: if you have to paint me as evil YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
> 
> Which you have. Your argument is that of an emotional 13 year old. Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all like that and liars to boot.
Click to expand...


I'm just going to be blunt: Nosmo couldn't think like me even if she tried. She's much too simple minded, and that is obvious.


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.
> 
> You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.
> 
> I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.
> 
> But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.
> 
> There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.
> 
> And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftists think they are the best mind readers in the world?
> 
> LEt me try to help you with your simple, very juvenile thinking AGAIN: if you have to paint me as evil YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
> 
> Which you have. Your argument is that of an emotional 13 year old. Grow up
Click to expand...

What do you refute?


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.
> 
> You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.
> 
> I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.
> 
> But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.
> 
> There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.
> 
> And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftists think they are the best mind readers in the world?
> 
> LEt me try to help you with your simple, very juvenile thinking AGAIN: if you have to paint me as evil YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
> 
> Which you have. Your argument is that of an emotional 13 year old. Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all like that and liars to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just going to be blunt: Nosmo couldn't think like me even if she tried. She's much too simple minded, and that is obvious.
Click to expand...

Shows how much you know about me.

I'm retired.  I hold two decrees.  I am a home owner and taxpayer.  And I am a man.

What was that about mindreaders again?


----------



## hunarcy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



This disgusting foreign troll doesn't even know what a concentration camp is.  I pity his ignorance.


----------



## Picaro

hunarcy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disgusting foreign troll doesn't even know what a concentration camp is.  I pity his ignorance.
Click to expand...


Well, most homosexuals and their fans want those children out on the streets and for sale, so they aren't ignorant, they just want access and Trump is denying them their wishes.


----------



## MarathonMike

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
> 
> 
> 
> It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.
> 
> You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.
> 
> I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.
> 
> But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.
> 
> There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.
> 
> And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftists think they are the best mind readers in the world?
> 
> LEt me try to help you with your simple, very juvenile thinking AGAIN: if you have to paint me as evil YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
> 
> Which you have. Your argument is that of an emotional 13 year old. Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all like that and liars to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just going to be blunt: Nosmo couldn't think like me even if she tried. She's much too simple minded, and that is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows how much you know about me.
> 
> I'm retired.  I hold two decrees.  I am a home owner and taxpayer.  And I am a man.
> 
> What was that about mindreaders again?
Click to expand...


You argue like a hysterical 13 yo girl.


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna give you one test and see how you do, and if you do poorly I'm out.
> 
> A person knocks on your door and says, "May I come in? I need some help." How do you respond?
> 
> A person _*breaks into your home*_ and demands accommodation. You give person a blanket on the floor and basic provisions, and here come a bunch of people complaining that you didn't offer a bed, a full course meal, and health care as well.
> 
> You say, "But this is my home, I have a family to care for, and this person _*broke in*_."
> 
> Do you see the difference here?
> 
> 
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.
> 
> You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.
> 
> I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.
> 
> But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.
> 
> There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.
> 
> And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftists think they are the best mind readers in the world?
> 
> LEt me try to help you with your simple, very juvenile thinking AGAIN: if you have to paint me as evil YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
> 
> Which you have. Your argument is that of an emotional 13 year old. Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you refute?
Click to expand...


I made my argument and all you did was come back and CRY about how I called people who invade "invaders". 

Do not get hysterical--think about that. You did not address my argument nor even come close. You cried about how I called people who invade invaders and then stomped off to your room whining about how I'm unchristian and hate these people and hate those people and whine whine whine.

I have absolutely no respect for that whatsoever. Do not go picking at needles in haystacks because it means you HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see people.  You see invaders.  Which one of us is cynical, fearful and open to cruelty?
> 
> Why should we be governed by ignoble purposes such as cynicism, fearfulness and cruelty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.
> 
> You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.
> 
> I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.
> 
> But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.
> 
> There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.
> 
> And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftists think they are the best mind readers in the world?
> 
> LEt me try to help you with your simple, very juvenile thinking AGAIN: if you have to paint me as evil YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
> 
> Which you have. Your argument is that of an emotional 13 year old. Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you refute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made my argument and all you did was come back and CRY about how I called people who invade "invaders".
> 
> Do not get hysterical--think about that. You did not address my argument nor even come close. You cried about how I called people who invade invaders and then stomped off to your room whining about how I'm unchristian and hate these people and hate those people and whine whine whine.
> 
> I have absolutely no respect for that whatsoever. Do not go picking at needles in haystacks because it means you HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
Click to expand...

I lose the argument when you convince me that being deliberately cruel to people is a wise, sustainable, acceptable and moral decision.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does such cynicism, paranoia and ignorance help when defending state sanctioned child abuse?
> 
> I ask because I do not share that cynicism, paranoia and ignorance.  So, I can't find a defense for the deliberate cruelty imposed on refugee children.  And I thank God, my splendid upbringing and my moral examples for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
Click to expand...

I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit. 

Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how often you read the Bible. I try to read it every day, I'll tell you that. But I am very suspect of people who tell me they're Christians but then brag on their "splendid upbringing and moral examples" while saying others are "cynical, paranoid and ignorant".
> 
> First lesson of Bible reading: all your bragging is filthy rags. Oh mine too, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
Click to expand...

/——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.


----------



## Nosmo King

Cellblock2429 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even thanking and praising your parents (honoring your mother and father) is something to be dismissed as bragging?
> 
> How else would someone describe people who defend and rationalize deliberate cruelty other than cynical, paranoid and ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
Click to expand...

I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.  

One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Nosmo King said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
Click to expand...

/——-/ What’s so harsh about kicking them out and making enter legally?


----------



## boedicca

The thread title is inaccurate.  

The correct version is:

"For want of a sense of perspective and a shred of integrity, TT misrepresents the crisis at the border."


----------



## Tommy Tainant

boedicca said:


> The thread title is inaccurate.
> 
> The correct version is:
> 
> "For want of a sense of perspective and a shred of integrity, TT misrepresents the crisis at the border."


The "crisis" is of trumps making. He needs a "crisis" to make you guys afraid. Better for the world that he creates it in Texas than Teheran.


----------



## Picaro

Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize any other country for defending theirs, not one, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.


----------



## Picaro

Tommy Tainant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread title is inaccurate.
> 
> The correct version is:
> 
> "For want of a sense of perspective and a shred of integrity, TT misrepresents the crisis at the border."
> 
> 
> 
> The "crisis" is of trumps making. He needs a "crisis" to make you guys afraid. Better for the world that he creates it in Texas than Teheran.
Click to expand...



It's your fellow gimps and deviants promoting these criminals to try and swamp the border, not Trump; if you're going to lie so blatantly at least buy us all dinner.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Picaro said:


> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize anybody other country for defending theirs, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.


It isnt cruel in itself. Its the way that you do it. You are no better than the british government.


----------



## Picaro

Tommy Tainant said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize anybody other country for defending theirs, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt cruel in itself. Its the way that you do it. You are no better than the british government.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but thh fault is all on you commies and encouraging masses of people to swarm over in one bug mass; they achieved what they wanted to, overloading the system, and your ilk's dishonest lying is entirely responsible for anything bad that happens, period. 

We are much better  than the British government. If we weren't you wouldn't be so jealous and full of hatred for us.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize anybody other country for defending theirs, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt cruel in itself. Its the way that you do it. You are no better than the british government.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Respecting our laws goes a long way in getting humane treatment


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize anybody other country for defending theirs, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt cruel in itself. Its the way that you do it. You are no better than the british government.
Click to expand...

/——/ Get a load of this Timmy: Many in media changing their tune on border 'crisis' after claiming it was 'manufactured'


----------



## Nosmo King

Cellblock2429 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize anybody other country for defending theirs, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt cruel in itself. Its the way that you do it. You are no better than the british government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Respecting our laws goes a long way in getting humane treatment
Click to expand...

How are children disrespecting our laws?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Nosmo King said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize anybody other country for defending theirs, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt cruel in itself. Its the way that you do it. You are no better than the british government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Respecting our laws goes a long way in getting humane treatment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are children disrespecting our laws?
Click to expand...

There is an army of 4 year olds plotting to destroy America.


----------



## boedicca

Tommy Tainant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread title is inaccurate.
> 
> The correct version is:
> 
> "For want of a sense of perspective and a shred of integrity, TT misrepresents the crisis at the border."
> 
> 
> 
> The "crisis" is of trumps making. He needs a "crisis" to make you guys afraid. Better for the world that he creates it in Texas than Teheran.
Click to expand...


B'loney.  You are spewing utter nonsense...but you do get 10 Point For Consistency!


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize anybody other country for defending theirs, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt cruel in itself. Its the way that you do it. You are no better than the british government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Respecting our laws goes a long way in getting humane treatment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are children disrespecting our laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is an army of 4 year olds plotting to destroy America.
Click to expand...

/——/ Yeah an Army of 4 year olds marched through Mexico all by themselves - you blithering idiot.


----------



## Nosmo King

Picaro said:


> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize any other country for defending theirs, not one, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.


Nations around the world defend their borders.  Then again, there manners and methods, degrees of security and international laws established to defend sovereignty with justice and humanity.

Some nations have virtually no border with its neighbor yet each prospers and enjoys peace.  Citizens along the border are commutirs in and out of the neighboring country.  No don't there are people along our open border with Canada pack their lunch in one country and puts it in the office fridge in another.

Borders are important.  They regulate trade and immigration.  We have a national right to defend our borders.  How best to do that?  That's the issue.  Not misinterpreting each other's motives.  There's a crisis at our border and we have to end it.  The question stands: How do we end the crisis at the border?  Is the current policy of breaking up families, holding people in our CUSTODY in unsafe, unsanitary and indecent housing?  Is it first, necessary and secondly, good politics to intentionally deny children of nasic human necessary hygiene items?

My solution to the problem is either morally or politically opposite your own.  If you want to debate this issue further you should consider the risk of debate.  You'll either change your mind completely because you really are a person who sides with the better, most workable approach.  You know that if your own views were truly noble, they should be proud of that nobility.

So let me lay out my solutions.  Maybe there is something among them we can agree on.  First let's flood the border with the Red Cross, Salvarion Army and any other volunteer group to get decent, safe and sanitary housing put up through July.  Let's get pediatricians and GPs and dentists down there and stem the tide of infectious diseases.  Let's get immigration judges down there to quickly hear asylum pleas.  Let's get lawyers and translators and teachers and nutritionists down there.  We have to end the crisis.

And we have to understand the motives of the refugees.  I understand your fears that the refugees are criminals simply for crossing the border through entry points.  If that infraction was changed from a felony charge to a misdemeanor, children with their parents wouldn't be separated because the parents were going to be held on federal felony charges. 

That's what it hinges on.  The laws were written while the majority of undocumented immigrants was teenage through late twenty year old men and boys.  Families have always had access to our country, building their communities and doing business in America.

What is happening in Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador?  What is driving these families, making them to cross the height of Mexico and know that they will be stifled at the American border?  Was cutting off foreign aid to these countries the smart move?  Wouldn't people stay put if they still had access to bread, water and safety at home.

Think of refugees as if they were all teeeorists.  Now think about how we fight terrorism.  Isn't it better to fight this humanitarian crisis on their turf?  Let's put the aid in the Northern Triangle countries with effectiveness.  Bypass the corrupt local bureaucracy and set up food, medical and engineering distribution where it can do the most food the fastest.

Anyway, that's how I would try to handle this crisis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize any other country for defending theirs, not one, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Nations around the world defend their borders.  Then again, there manners and methods, degrees of security and international laws established to defend sovereignty with justice and humanity.
> 
> Some nations have virtually no border with its neighbor yet each prospers and enjoys peace.  Citizens along the border are commutirs in and out of the neighboring country.  No don't there are people along our open border with Canada pack their lunch in one country and puts it in the office fridge in another.
> 
> Borders are important.  They regulate trade and immigration.  We have a national right to defend our borders.  How best to do that?  That's the issue.  Not misinterpreting each other's motives.  There's a crisis at our border and we have to end it.  The question stands: How do we end the crisis at the border?  Is the current policy of breaking up families, holding people in our CUSTODY in unsafe, unsanitary and indecent housing?  Is it first, necessary and secondly, good politics to intentionally deny children of nasic human necessary hygiene items?
> 
> My solution to the problem is either morally or politically opposite your own.  If you want to debate this issue further you should consider the risk of debate.  You'll either change your mind completely because you really are a person who sides with the better, most workable approach.  You know that if your own views were truly noble, they should be proud of that nobility.
> 
> So let me lay out my solutions.  Maybe there is something among them we can agree on.  First let's flood the border with the Red Cross, Salvarion Army and any other volunteer group to get decent, safe and sanitary housing put up through July.  Let's get pediatricians and GPs and dentists down there and stem the tide of infectious diseases.  Let's get immigration judges down there to quickly hear asylum pleas.  Let's get lawyers and translators and teachers and nutritionists down there.  We have to end the crisis.
> 
> And we have to understand the motives of the refugees.  I understand your fears that the refugees are criminals simply for crossing the border through entry points.  If that infraction was changed from a felony charge to a misdemeanor, children with their parents wouldn't be separated because the parents were going to be held on federal felony charges.
> 
> That's what it hinges on.  The laws were written while the majority of undocumented immigrants was teenage through late twenty year old men and boys.  Families have always had access to our country, building their communities and doing business in America.
> 
> What is happening in Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador?  What is driving these families, making them to cross the height of Mexico and know that they will be stifled at the American border?  Was cutting off foreign aid to these countries the smart move?  Wouldn't people stay put if they still had access to bread, water and safety at home.
> 
> Think of refugees as if they were all teeeorists.  Now think about how we fight terrorism.  Isn't it better to fight this humanitarian crisis on their turf?  Let's put the aid in the Northern Triangle countries with effectiveness.  Bypass the corrupt local bureaucracy and set up food, medical and engineering distribution where it can do the most food the fastest.
> 
> Anyway, that's how I would try to handle this crisis.
Click to expand...


* Is it first, necessary and secondly, good politics to intentionally deny children of nasic human necessary hygiene items?*

When were children intentionally denied these items?


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize any other country for defending theirs, not one, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Nations around the world defend their borders.  Then again, there manners and methods, degrees of security and international laws established to defend sovereignty with justice and humanity.
> 
> Some nations have virtually no border with its neighbor yet each prospers and enjoys peace.  Citizens along the border are commutirs in and out of the neighboring country.  No don't there are people along our open border with Canada pack their lunch in one country and puts it in the office fridge in another.
> 
> Borders are important.  They regulate trade and immigration.  We have a national right to defend our borders.  How best to do that?  That's the issue.  Not misinterpreting each other's motives.  There's a crisis at our border and we have to end it.  The question stands: How do we end the crisis at the border?  Is the current policy of breaking up families, holding people in our CUSTODY in unsafe, unsanitary and indecent housing?  Is it first, necessary and secondly, good politics to intentionally deny children of nasic human necessary hygiene items?
> 
> My solution to the problem is either morally or politically opposite your own.  If you want to debate this issue further you should consider the risk of debate.  You'll either change your mind completely because you really are a person who sides with the better, most workable approach.  You know that if your own views were truly noble, they should be proud of that nobility.
> 
> So let me lay out my solutions.  Maybe there is something among them we can agree on.  First let's flood the border with the Red Cross, Salvarion Army and any other volunteer group to get decent, safe and sanitary housing put up through July.  Let's get pediatricians and GPs and dentists down there and stem the tide of infectious diseases.  Let's get immigration judges down there to quickly hear asylum pleas.  Let's get lawyers and translators and teachers and nutritionists down there.  We have to end the crisis.
> 
> And we have to understand the motives of the refugees.  I understand your fears that the refugees are criminals simply for crossing the border through entry points.  If that infraction was changed from a felony charge to a misdemeanor, children with their parents wouldn't be separated because the parents were going to be held on federal felony charges.
> 
> That's what it hinges on.  The laws were written while the majority of undocumented immigrants was teenage through late twenty year old men and boys.  Families have always had access to our country, building their communities and doing business in America.
> 
> What is happening in Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador?  What is driving these families, making them to cross the height of Mexico and know that they will be stifled at the American border?  Was cutting off foreign aid to these countries the smart move?  Wouldn't people stay put if they still had access to bread, water and safety at home.
> 
> Think of refugees as if they were all teeeorists.  Now think about how we fight terrorism.  Isn't it better to fight this humanitarian crisis on their turf?  Let's put the aid in the Northern Triangle countries with effectiveness.  Bypass the corrupt local bureaucracy and set up food, medical and engineering distribution where it can do the most food the fastest.
> 
> Anyway, that's how I would try to handle this crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Is it first, necessary and secondly, good politics to intentionally deny children of nasic human necessary hygiene items?*
> 
> When were children intentionally denied these items?
Click to expand...

Trump administration lawyers argued against them before the bench and cameras.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your borders isn't 'cruel', 'unacceptable', and amoral'. that's just deliberate lying, and since these gimps never criticize any other country for defending theirs, not one, we know they're being dishonest and just want to stick it to white working class people; they've been designated the Root Of all Evul by the globalist' gangsters, their fans in academia, and all the other deviant scum running around with Daddy Issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Nations around the world defend their borders.  Then again, there manners and methods, degrees of security and international laws established to defend sovereignty with justice and humanity.
> 
> Some nations have virtually no border with its neighbor yet each prospers and enjoys peace.  Citizens along the border are commutirs in and out of the neighboring country.  No don't there are people along our open border with Canada pack their lunch in one country and puts it in the office fridge in another.
> 
> Borders are important.  They regulate trade and immigration.  We have a national right to defend our borders.  How best to do that?  That's the issue.  Not misinterpreting each other's motives.  There's a crisis at our border and we have to end it.  The question stands: How do we end the crisis at the border?  Is the current policy of breaking up families, holding people in our CUSTODY in unsafe, unsanitary and indecent housing?  Is it first, necessary and secondly, good politics to intentionally deny children of nasic human necessary hygiene items?
> 
> My solution to the problem is either morally or politically opposite your own.  If you want to debate this issue further you should consider the risk of debate.  You'll either change your mind completely because you really are a person who sides with the better, most workable approach.  You know that if your own views were truly noble, they should be proud of that nobility.
> 
> So let me lay out my solutions.  Maybe there is something among them we can agree on.  First let's flood the border with the Red Cross, Salvarion Army and any other volunteer group to get decent, safe and sanitary housing put up through July.  Let's get pediatricians and GPs and dentists down there and stem the tide of infectious diseases.  Let's get immigration judges down there to quickly hear asylum pleas.  Let's get lawyers and translators and teachers and nutritionists down there.  We have to end the crisis.
> 
> And we have to understand the motives of the refugees.  I understand your fears that the refugees are criminals simply for crossing the border through entry points.  If that infraction was changed from a felony charge to a misdemeanor, children with their parents wouldn't be separated because the parents were going to be held on federal felony charges.
> 
> That's what it hinges on.  The laws were written while the majority of undocumented immigrants was teenage through late twenty year old men and boys.  Families have always had access to our country, building their communities and doing business in America.
> 
> What is happening in Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador?  What is driving these families, making them to cross the height of Mexico and know that they will be stifled at the American border?  Was cutting off foreign aid to these countries the smart move?  Wouldn't people stay put if they still had access to bread, water and safety at home.
> 
> Think of refugees as if they were all teeeorists.  Now think about how we fight terrorism.  Isn't it better to fight this humanitarian crisis on their turf?  Let's put the aid in the Northern Triangle countries with effectiveness.  Bypass the corrupt local bureaucracy and set up food, medical and engineering distribution where it can do the most food the fastest.
> 
> Anyway, that's how I would try to handle this crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Is it first, necessary and secondly, good politics to intentionally deny children of nasic human necessary hygiene items?*
> 
> When were children intentionally denied these items?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump administration lawyers argued against them before the bench and cameras.
Click to expand...


When were children intentionally denied these items?
Post the dates, not the legal arguments.


----------



## basquebromance

send Chuck Norris to the border!


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coward. You're picking at straws because you do not have an ARGUMENT. Because I of course win the argument. On both counts:
> 
> 1. They didn't knock at the door; they invaded. That's what invaders do; they invade. We STILL accommodate them and you are harping on the accommodations are not good enough and
> 
> 2. Jesus, the ultimate Giver and Healer, was STILL never forced to give, invaded or kidnapped.
> 
> Picking at straws, again, because you have no argument
> 
> 
> 
> It's our different outlook on the refugees themselves.  And perceived motives of the refugees.
> 
> You see them in the most sinister way.  I believe you think their motives are purely sinister way roo.  You see the refugees and see nothing more than invaders, parasites who are motivared by the largess of our government.  You doubt they would ever assimilate into what you percoieve as our contemporary American culture.  They are terrorists, gang members and rapists.  They are infected by disease, parasites and evil intent.
> 
> I understand how such an outlook could make someone who would like to be seen personally as a generous person, a kind person, a compassionate person, even a Christian person.
> 
> But believe me when I tell you, there are plenty of other Americans who are not as cynical and fearful.  Such citizens still rely on one form of the Golden Rule or another.
> 
> There is such a thing as the cultural consciousness.  These policies just don't square with that consciences.  I have an argument.  The clear difference between right and wrong.  There is such a thing as the dignity of man.  And there are plenty of people who still believe that a human being derserves respect until they refuse to show it, thus losing respect.
> 
> And that's why I oppose Trump for letting these policies go on.  He has yet to show respect for anything.  From the disabled to Gold Star families, to women.  Why would he show any respect for people in dire straits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that Leftists think they are the best mind readers in the world?
> 
> LEt me try to help you with your simple, very juvenile thinking AGAIN: if you have to paint me as evil YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
> 
> Which you have. Your argument is that of an emotional 13 year old. Grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you refute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made my argument and all you did was come back and CRY about how I called people who invade "invaders".
> 
> Do not get hysterical--think about that. You did not address my argument nor even come close. You cried about how I called people who invade invaders and then stomped off to your room whining about how I'm unchristian and hate these people and hate those people and whine whine whine.
> 
> I have absolutely no respect for that whatsoever. Do not go picking at needles in haystacks because it means you HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lose the argument when you convince me that being deliberately cruel to people is a wise, sustainable, acceptable and moral decision.
Click to expand...


Insult it not argument.


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again you don't really want to hear anyone's opinions but your own.
> 
> You want to hear your own opinion coming out of other people's mouths
> 
> With a confirmation of how Morally Wonderful you are
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
Click to expand...


Insults are not logic.

Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?

Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Third Party

Tommy Tainant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to see more kids being punished? Trump is trying to stop all this illegal criminal activity going on at the border and to stop kids from dying? Trump has to put the thousands of kids somewhere. Would you prefer to see them put up in hotels instead? Wake up and stop sniffing the leftist lieberal media glue that is always feeding you bull shit.
> 
> The question you really need to ask yourself is why are those illegals trying to bring their kids along with them anyway where there is the possibility that they could die. Trump had nothing to do with their deaths. The parents and even Obamarama are responsible and not Trump. Trump is trying to stop it, fool. Get your head out of the swamp water.
> 
> Why do leftist lieberals like you call those camps "concentration camps" when they are far from being "concentration camps"? Has any of those kids been gassed yet? They are holding camps, fool. Geez, some people's kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to see more kids being punished? Trump is trying to stop all this illegal criminal activity going on at the border and to stop kids from dying? Trump has to put the thousands of kids somewhere. Would you prefer to see them put up in hotels instead? Wake up and stop sniffing the leftist lieberal media glue that is always feeding you bull shit.
> 
> The question you really need to ask yourself is why are those illegals trying to bring their kids along with them anyway where there is the possibility that they could die. Trump had nothing to do with their deaths. The parents and even Obamarama are responsible and not Trump. Trump is trying to stop it, fool. Get your head out of the swamp water.
> 
> Why do leftist lieberals like you call those camps "concentration camps" when they are far from being "concentration camps"? Has any of those kids been gassed yet? They are holding camps, fool. Geez, some people's kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kids are innocent. They dont have a say on whether to come or not. And you dont need gas to have a concentration camp. The British Empire invented them in the boer war.  Go and buy yourself some Christian feeling you piece of shit.
Click to expand...

The last father was greedy-he did not want to wait his turn-he is a metaphor for the rest of them-no sympathy left.


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeking answers.  How is it possible to rationalize, excuse, accept and defend holding people in unsafe, unsanitary and degrading conditions.  How does one sell the concept?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
Click to expand...

Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.

"More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.

You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
Click to expand...


*"More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition. I might add not taking children from parents.*

What about smugglers? Can we take children from human smugglers?


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition. I might add not taking children from parents.*
> 
> What about smugglers? Can we take children from human smugglers?
Click to expand...

Of course.  The safety of children is always a priority.  These was a little second grader held in our custody in the camp at Clint, Texas.  She cried that she was brought to that hell by her aunt.  On her wrist, the little girl had a bracelet, the kind you get at an amusement park.  On that bracelet was written in magic marker "U.S. parent " and a telephone number.  Lawyers called that number from inside the camp at Clint.  They spoke to a relieved, thankful and still concerned mother.

The point is, the authorities are recognizing immediate families only.  They have no idea of the family structure in places other than their own.  If people are bringing their children it's because people love their children.  

Separate those who are committed crime of human trafficking.  But realize there are families beyond the nuclear family.  Four generations ago, my family was an extended family.  Smart money would be on your family was an extended family at about the same time.  The Great Depression.

No social safety nets.  No unemployment insurance, no public housing, no food stamps, and 25% unemployed.  My extended family was made up of my Great Grandparents, their six children including their spouses.  During the depression, my father was added.  And they lived in a big house on the corner of St. George Street and Meedham Avenue.

If we experienced extended families and now have familiy structures that meet the times (as all family structures do).  Why is the policy so narrow?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition. I might add not taking children from parents.*
> 
> What about smugglers? Can we take children from human smugglers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  The safety of children is always a priority.  These was a little second grader held in our custody in the camp at Clint, Texas.  She cried that she was brought to that hell by her aunt.  On her wrist, the little girl had a bracelet, the kind you get at an amusement park.  On that bracelet was written in magic marker "U.S. parent " and a telephone number.  Lawyers called that number from inside the camp at Clint.  They spoke to a relieved, thankful and still concerned mother.
> 
> The point is, the authorities are recognizing immediate families only.  They have no idea of the family structure in places other than their own.  If people are bringing their children it's because people love their children.
> 
> Separate those who are committed crime of human trafficking.  But realize there are families beyond the nuclear family.  Four generations ago, my family was an extended family.  Smart money would be on your family was an extended family at about the same time.  The Great Depression.
> 
> No social safety nets.  No unemployment insurance, no public housing, no food stamps, and 25% unemployed.  My extended family was made up of my Great Grandparents, their six children including their spouses.  During the depression, my father was added.  And they lived in a big house on the corner of St. George Street and Meedham Avenue.
> 
> If we experienced extended families and now have familiy structures that meet the times (as all family structures do).  Why is the policy so narrow?
Click to expand...


*On that bracelet was written in magic marker "U.S. parent " *

Her parent was a US citizen?


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition. I might add not taking children from parents.*
> 
> What about smugglers? Can we take children from human smugglers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  The safety of children is always a priority.  These was a little second grader held in our custody in the camp at Clint, Texas.  She cried that she was brought to that hell by her aunt.  On her wrist, the little girl had a bracelet, the kind you get at an amusement park.  On that bracelet was written in magic marker "U.S. parent " and a telephone number.  Lawyers called that number from inside the camp at Clint.  They spoke to a relieved, thankful and still concerned mother.
> 
> The point is, the authorities are recognizing immediate families only.  They have no idea of the family structure in places other than their own.  If people are bringing their children it's because people love their children.
> 
> Separate those who are committed crime of human trafficking.  But realize there are families beyond the nuclear family.  Four generations ago, my family was an extended family.  Smart money would be on your family was an extended family at about the same time.  The Great Depression.
> 
> No social safety nets.  No unemployment insurance, no public housing, no food stamps, and 25% unemployed.  My extended family was made up of my Great Grandparents, their six children including their spouses.  During the depression, my father was added.  And they lived in a big house on the corner of St. George Street and Meedham Avenue.
> 
> If we experienced extended families and now have familiy structures that meet the times (as all family structures do).  Why is the policy so narrow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *On that bracelet was written in magic marker "U.S. parent " *
> 
> Her parent was a US citizen?
Click to expand...

Probably not.  But she needs her daughter and her daughter needs her mommy.

Why is it good policy to maintain these camps as they are, many in private hands, with no independent oversight?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



People are stealing kids, to hop over fences, into "Concentration camps", run by Hitler.

Then you wonder why we think Liberals are fucking morons?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you buy a ticket and come over Taint? I am sure those Squatemalan babies would love a suckle on those big Welsh titties.
Click to expand...


Sharia Law prohibits him from exposing his ginormous breasts


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


/—-/ Chew on this Tommy: Salvadoran president says his country is to blame for migrants drowning in Rio Grande


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition. I might add not taking children from parents.*
> 
> What about smugglers? Can we take children from human smugglers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  The safety of children is always a priority.  These was a little second grader held in our custody in the camp at Clint, Texas.  She cried that she was brought to that hell by her aunt.  On her wrist, the little girl had a bracelet, the kind you get at an amusement park.  On that bracelet was written in magic marker "U.S. parent " and a telephone number.  Lawyers called that number from inside the camp at Clint.  They spoke to a relieved, thankful and still concerned mother.
> 
> The point is, the authorities are recognizing immediate families only.  They have no idea of the family structure in places other than their own.  If people are bringing their children it's because people love their children.
> 
> Separate those who are committed crime of human trafficking.  But realize there are families beyond the nuclear family.  Four generations ago, my family was an extended family.  Smart money would be on your family was an extended family at about the same time.  The Great Depression.
> 
> No social safety nets.  No unemployment insurance, no public housing, no food stamps, and 25% unemployed.  My extended family was made up of my Great Grandparents, their six children including their spouses.  During the depression, my father was added.  And they lived in a big house on the corner of St. George Street and Meedham Avenue.
> 
> If we experienced extended families and now have familiy structures that meet the times (as all family structures do).  Why is the policy so narrow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *On that bracelet was written in magic marker "U.S. parent " *
> 
> Her parent was a US citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not.  But she needs her daughter and her daughter needs her mommy.
> 
> Why is it good policy to maintain these camps as they are, many in private hands, with no independent oversight?
Click to expand...


*Probably not. But she needs her daughter and her daughter needs her mommy.*

I agree. We need to reunite them in their home country, pronto!

*Why is it good policy to maintain these camps as they are, many in private hands, with no independent oversight?*

You're right, with a 48 hour turnaround, we wouldn't need them.


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
Click to expand...


Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".

BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons." 

It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."

Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.


----------



## Care4all

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
Click to expand...

it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.


----------



## xyz

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


So they can fight for soap like in gulags. Trump likes strong leaders.


----------



## Nosmo King

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
Click to expand...

And you are.a binary thinker.  You're with us or you're against us.  My way or, well you get it.

How did you filter through my posts saying close down the prisons and release all the prisoners.  I will not stoop so low as to call fellow human beings 'animals".

And surely prisons are mean.  Convicted criminals belong in prisons.  But never children.

Why are the only options you see are either close down the prisons (which is unreasonable and impractical as well as an item not on the agenda OR maintaining substandard, unsafe and unsanitary conditions as a matter of practice?

What is the virtue of maintaining these conditions?  Why is it good?  Answer honestly.  Don't keep putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Care4all said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
Click to expand...


*it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*

You're right, we should change that.


----------



## Leo123

Care4all said:


> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.



How do you know that the kids' parents are actually their parents?  You don't until they are vetted and given the huge numbers surging our border are you willing to take in those people into YOUR house, feed, clothe them give them towels, baths and soap while they wait?


----------



## eagle1462010

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
Click to expand...

2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....


----------



## eagle1462010

Leo123 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that the kids' parents are actually their parents?  You don't until they are vetted and given the huge numbers surging our border are you willing to take in those people into YOUR house, feed, clothe them give them towels, baths and soap while they wait?
Click to expand...


They are doing DNA checks for verification and a very large number are caught LYING ...........OOPS


----------



## Care4all

eagle1462010 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
Click to expand...

that's right, 2nd entry, after their first one that gave them a court decision denying them and deporting them....  if they come back and are caught, it is a FELONY.


----------



## eagle1462010

Care4all said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's right, 2nd entry, after their first one that gave them a court decision denying them and deporting them....  if they come back and are caught, it is a FELONY.
Click to expand...

Most coming in are repeat offenders.........glad we cleared that up.


----------



## Care4all

eagle1462010 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> 
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's right, 2nd entry, after their first one that gave them a court decision denying them and deporting them....  if they come back and are caught, it is a FELONY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most coming in are repeat offenders.........glad we cleared that up.
Click to expand...

Most of these refugee seekers are repeat offenders???  I find that very hard to believe...? Or are you talking about illegal Mexicans that cross, are repeat offenders?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
Click to expand...


Let's make the first one a felony.


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's make the first one a felony.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?  We got the record. We're Number One!  How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.  Where's the oversight?  These prisons are operating in our name and by our dollars.


----------



## Leo123

Care4all said:


> Most of these refugee seekers are repeat offenders???  I find that very hard to believe...? Or are you talking about illegal Mexicans that cross, are repeat offenders?



How do you know they are legitimate asylum seekers?  We have seen these folks with scripts given to them by immigration lawyers and all they do is parrot what they are told to say.  Asylum lets them circumvent the typical immigration laws.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> 
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's make the first one a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?  We got the record. We're Number One!  How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.  Where's the oversight?  These prisons are operating in our name and by our dollars.
Click to expand...


*Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?*

Yup. But when the people back home hear that crossing illegally gets you tossed in jail, the flow is reduced.

*How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.*

How many jailed illegals will it take to get the message out?


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's make the first one a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?  We got the record. We're Number One!  How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.  Where's the oversight?  These prisons are operating in our name and by our dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?*
> 
> Yup. But when the people back home hear that crossing illegally gets you tossed in jail, the flow is reduced.
> 
> *How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.*
> 
> How many jailed illegals will it take to get the message out?
Click to expand...

Sounds familiar.

Wassup with that War on Drugs deal?.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's make the first one a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?  We got the record. We're Number One!  How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.  Where's the oversight?  These prisons are operating in our name and by our dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?*
> 
> Yup. But when the people back home hear that crossing illegally gets you tossed in jail, the flow is reduced.
> 
> *How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.*
> 
> How many jailed illegals will it take to get the message out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds familiar.
> 
> Wassup with that War on Drugs deal?.
Click to expand...


*Sounds familiar.*

And it might actually work.


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make the first one a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?  We got the record. We're Number One!  How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.  Where's the oversight?  These prisons are operating in our name and by our dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?*
> 
> Yup. But when the people back home hear that crossing illegally gets you tossed in jail, the flow is reduced.
> 
> *How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.*
> 
> How many jailed illegals will it take to get the message out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds familiar.
> 
> Wassup with that War on Drugs deal?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sounds familiar.*
> 
> And it might actually work.
Click to expand...

When was the he last time we tried to imprison our way out of a problem.,


----------



## SweetSue92

Care4all said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
Click to expand...


That does not mean we should let them free in our nation either, for free health care, food and education.


----------



## SweetSue92

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are.a binary thinker.  You're with us or you're against us.  My way or, well you get it.
> 
> How did you filter through my posts saying close down the prisons and release all the prisoners.  I will not stoop so low as to call fellow human beings 'animals".
> 
> And surely prisons are mean.  Convicted criminals belong in prisons.  But never children.
> 
> Why are the only options you see are either close down the prisons (which is unreasonable and impractical as well as an item not on the agenda OR maintaining substandard, unsafe and unsanitary conditions as a matter of practice?
> 
> What is the virtue of maintaining these conditions?  Why is it good?  Answer honestly.  Don't keep putting words in my mouth.
Click to expand...


Do you know what a "strawman" is? You build them and burn them down. I never called any immigrants "animals". You are illogical and irrational because all you do is build strawmen and burn them down. I can't even GET to an honest argument with you---it's beyond frustrating. Every argument you make is a 13 year old temper tantrum.

I'm going to state my logical argument AGAIN. Try to respond without emotional wailing, if you dare:

*1. Why do we owe people who broke into our nation illegally the privilege of staying in our nation

2. Why is this a "Christian" argument when Jesus' miracles and healings were never forcibly taken from Him, but were freely given*

This is your last chance. IF you cannot answer without strawmanning my position, I'm done with you--and it's not because I have lost, it's because you cannot answer honestly. Here is a definition of a strawman argument:

_Substituting a person’s actual position or argument with a distorted, exaggerated, or misrepresented version of the position of the argument._

Strawman Fallacy


----------



## Cellblock2429

SweetSue92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are.a binary thinker.  You're with us or you're against us.  My way or, well you get it.
> 
> How did you filter through my posts saying close down the prisons and release all the prisoners.  I will not stoop so low as to call fellow human beings 'animals".
> 
> And surely prisons are mean.  Convicted criminals belong in prisons.  But never children.
> 
> Why are the only options you see are either close down the prisons (which is unreasonable and impractical as well as an item not on the agenda OR maintaining substandard, unsafe and unsanitary conditions as a matter of practice?
> 
> What is the virtue of maintaining these conditions?  Why is it good?  Answer honestly.  Don't keep putting words in my mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what a "strawman" is? You build them and burn them down. I never called any immigrants "animals". You are illogical and irrational because all you do is build strawmen and burn them down. I can't even GET to an honest argument with you---it's beyond frustrating. Every argument you make is a 13 year old temper tantrum.
> 
> I'm going to state my logical argument AGAIN. Try to respond without emotional wailing, if you dare:
> 
> *1. Why do we owe people who broke into our nation illegally the privilege of staying in our nation
> 
> 2. Why is this a "Christian" argument when Jesus' miracles and healings were never forcibly taken from Him, but were freely given*
> 
> This is your last chance. IF you cannot answer without strawmanning my position, I'm done with you--and it's not because I have lost, it's because you cannot answer honestly. Here is a definition of a strawman argument:
> 
> _Substituting a person’s actual position or argument with a distorted, exaggerated, or misrepresented version of the position of the argument._
> 
> Strawman Fallacy
Click to expand...

/——/ Well said. He/she/they never can articulate an argument. All they have is emotions. Orange man bad.


----------



## eagle1462010

Care4all said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's right, 2nd entry, after their first one that gave them a court decision denying them and deporting them....  if they come back and are caught, it is a FELONY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most coming in are repeat offenders.........glad we cleared that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of these refugee seekers are repeat offenders???  I find that very hard to believe...? Or are you talking about illegal Mexicans that cross, are repeat offenders?
Click to expand...

Plenty of examples of them coming here many times.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make the first one a felony.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?  We got the record. We're Number One!  How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.  Where's the oversight?  These prisons are operating in our name and by our dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wouldn't that lead to an expanding prison population?*
> 
> Yup. But when the people back home hear that crossing illegally gets you tossed in jail, the flow is reduced.
> 
> *How many more prisoners will you consign to public, or worse, private prison companies.*
> 
> How many jailed illegals will it take to get the message out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds familiar.
> 
> Wassup with that War on Drugs deal?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sounds familiar.*
> 
> And it might actually work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the he last time we tried to imprison our way out of a problem.,
Click to expand...


When was the last time we had so many illegals streaming over the border?
Catch and release sure isn't working.


----------



## Care4all

eagle1462010 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony*
> 
> You're right, we should change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd conviction not a misdemeanor anymore ............OOPS....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's right, 2nd entry, after their first one that gave them a court decision denying them and deporting them....  if they come back and are caught, it is a FELONY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most coming in are repeat offenders.........glad we cleared that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of these refugee seekers are repeat offenders???  I find that very hard to believe...? Or are you talking about illegal Mexicans that cross, are repeat offenders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of examples of them coming here many times.
Click to expand...

No, eagle...  I believe you are meshing two groups of people together that do not belong together.

1-Mexicans crossing the border illegally

2- Asylum Seekers from Central America

Group 1:  Yes, there is plenty of evidence that Mexicans have crossed the border, illegally, multiple times....  I do not know how many of them or what the percentage is of them, that have done so, but I do know that I have read plenty of stories about such.

Group 2:  The minute, the nano second these asylum seekers get across our border and apply for asylum/Refugee status....  Their names are then known by Border Patrol, they check the system to see if they have applied and been denied by a Court previously for asylum....

And if these Central Americans HAVE APPLIED, AND BEEN DENIED refugee status previously in a court of law, then IMMEDIATELY these people...(including their families) are deported right there on the spot....  (it could take a few days to process that)

This what I have read on it.


----------



## Care4all

SweetSue92 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean we should let them free in our nation either, for free health care, food and education.
Click to expand...

Well, then the Trump administration better think of something to do quickly....  I've made many suggestions thae past year on it...

-Staff the Immigration courts from here to high heaven with judges to hear their asylum seeker cases so that the wait is 1 to 3 weeks instead of 6 months to a year wait to hear the case.

-STOP separating and taking the children away from their relatives, like Aunts and Uncles and Grandparents as the Trump administration has chosen to do

-get people working on putting the children they have with family members already here, instead of caging them, and the facilities getting $780 A DAY for EACH Child the Trump admin is holding in custody.... paid to private companies who can't even provide a bed to sleep in or a bar of soap or a toothbrush... so much money is being wasted for weeks and weeks at a time, before they finally do place the children with family members that are here, or with places like the Catholic Charities or Jewish Charities who have Foster parents ready to take them in

-staff the border crossing, so that they can seek asylum thru the normal means of crossing the border, instead of lowering your staff at the crossing points and refusing to allow but a couple to pass thru each day legally and forcing them after waiting months to cross LEGALLY thru the border crossing, to stop border patrol guards from being overwhelmed outside of border crossing points with all of those tired of waiting and illegally crossing.... 

-DIPLOMACY with those south American countries that all of these people are fleeing from, figure out what is going on for the mass exodus, and try to work with them, one on one, down there, to fix it

-Give them the foreign aid  back we were giving them instead of killing it, just monitor them and work with them closer....  basically, the State Dept needs to get off their asses and DO THEIR JOBS.

-And finally, make an investment in electronic ankle bracelets for the adults, and the people to monitor them, for those asylum seekers left, so that they do not skip their court hearing date....  when they are let go in to our society because there is no room and they have not had their immigration court hearing yet.

-Trump needs to stop tweeting about closing the border....  this has been increasing the numbers seeking asylum because they are rushing to get here before Trump's threat comes true.

Maybe all of those won't work, but some will ease the back ups and make it better, and less costly, for all of us.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Care4all said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean we should let them free in our nation either, for free health care, food and education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, then the Trump administration better think of something to do quickly....  I've made many suggestions thae past year on it...
> 
> -Staff the Immigration courts from here to high heaven with judges to hear their asylum seeker cases so that the wait is 1 to 3 weeks instead of 6 months to a year wait to hear the case.
> 
> -STOP separating and taking the children away from their relatives, like Aunts and Uncles and Grandparents as the Trump administration has chosen to do
> 
> -get people working on putting the children they have with family members already here, instead of caging them, and the facilities getting $780 A DAY for EACH Child the Trump admin is holding in custody.... paid to private companies who can't even provide a bed to sleep in or a bar of soap or a toothbrush... so much money is being wasted for weeks and weeks at a time, before they finally do place the children with family members that are here, or with places like the Catholic Charities or Jewish Charities who have Foster parents ready to take them in
> 
> -staff the border crossing, so that they can seek asylum thru the normal means of crossing the border, instead of lowering your staff at the crossing points and refusing to allow but a couple to pass thru each day legally and forcing them after waiting months to cross LEGALLY thru the border crossing, to stop border patrol guards from being overwhelmed outside of border crossing points with all of those tired of waiting and illegally crossing....
> 
> -DIPLOMACY with those south American countries that all of these people are fleeing from, figure out what is going on for the mass exodus, and try to work with them, one on one, down there, to fix it
> 
> -Give them the foreign aid  back we were giving them instead of killing it, just monitor them and work with them closer....  basically, the State Dept needs to get off their asses and DO THEIR JOBS.
> 
> -And finally, make an investment in electronic ankle bracelets for the adults, and the people to monitor them, for those asylum seekers left, so that they do not skip their court hearing date....  when they are let go in to our society because there is no room and they have not had their immigration court hearing yet.
> 
> -Trump needs to stop tweeting about closing the border....  this has been increasing the numbers seeking asylum because they are rushing to get here before Trump's threat comes true.
> 
> Maybe all of those won't work, but some will ease the back ups and make it better, and less costly, for all of us.
Click to expand...


*-And finally, make an investment in electronic ankle bracelets for the adults, and the people to monitor them, for those asylum seekers left, so that they do not skip their court hearing date.... when they are let go in to our society because there is no room and they have not had their immigration court hearing yet.*


Only if the ankle bracelets electrocute you when you try to remove it.


----------



## Leo123

Care4all said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean we should let them free in our nation either, for free health care, food and education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, then the Trump administration better think of something to do quickly....  I've made many suggestions thae past year on it...
> 
> -Staff the Immigration courts from here to high heaven with judges to hear their asylum seeker cases so that the wait is 1 to 3 weeks instead of 6 months to a year wait to hear the case.
> 
> -STOP separating and taking the children away from their relatives, like Aunts and Uncles and Grandparents as the Trump administration has chosen to do
> 
> -get people working on putting the children they have with family members already here, instead of caging them, and the facilities getting $780 A DAY for EACH Child the Trump admin is holding in custody.... paid to private companies who can't even provide a bed to sleep in or a bar of soap or a toothbrush... so much money is being wasted for weeks and weeks at a time, before they finally do place the children with family members that are here, or with places like the Catholic Charities or Jewish Charities who have Foster parents ready to take them in
> 
> -staff the border crossing, so that they can seek asylum thru the normal means of crossing the border, instead of lowering your staff at the crossing points and refusing to allow but a couple to pass thru each day legally and forcing them after waiting months to cross LEGALLY thru the border crossing, to stop border patrol guards from being overwhelmed outside of border crossing points with all of those tired of waiting and illegally crossing....
> 
> -DIPLOMACY with those south American countries that all of these people are fleeing from, figure out what is going on for the mass exodus, and try to work with them, one on one, down there, to fix it
> 
> -Give them the foreign aid  back we were giving them instead of killing it, just monitor them and work with them closer....  basically, the State Dept needs to get off their asses and DO THEIR JOBS.
> 
> -And finally, make an investment in electronic ankle bracelets for the adults, and the people to monitor them, for those asylum seekers left, so that they do not skip their court hearing date....  when they are let go in to our society because there is no room and they have not had their immigration court hearing yet.
> 
> -Trump needs to stop tweeting about closing the border....  this has been increasing the numbers seeking asylum because they are rushing to get here before Trump's threat comes true.
> 
> Maybe all of those won't work, but some will ease the back ups and make it better, and less costly, for all of us.
Click to expand...


Write Nancy Peolsi, and the Democrat congress they are the one refusing to fund more beds and more facilities.


----------



## protectionist

Nosmo King said:


> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.


  WHAT _"cruelty"_ ?  What the hell are you talking about ?

Migrant kids are very well cared for, with nice, clean rooms, comfortable beds, big screen TVs, soccer fields, education classes, 3 good meals a day, plenty of medical care. They never had it so good.


----------



## Care4all

Border detention facilities a ‘ticking time bomb,’ says inspector general’s report


----------



## SweetSue92

Care4all said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean we should let them free in our nation either, for free health care, food and education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, then the Trump administration better think of something to do quickly....  I've made many suggestions thae past year on it...
> 
> -Staff the Immigration courts from here to high heaven with judges to hear their asylum seeker cases so that the wait is 1 to 3 weeks instead of 6 months to a year wait to hear the case.
> 
> -STOP separating and taking the children away from their relatives, like Aunts and Uncles and Grandparents as the Trump administration has chosen to do
> 
> -get people working on putting the children they have with family members already here, instead of caging them, and the facilities getting $780 A DAY for EACH Child the Trump admin is holding in custody.... paid to private companies who can't even provide a bed to sleep in or a bar of soap or a toothbrush... so much money is being wasted for weeks and weeks at a time, before they finally do place the children with family members that are here, or with places like the Catholic Charities or Jewish Charities who have Foster parents ready to take them in
> 
> -staff the border crossing, so that they can seek asylum thru the normal means of crossing the border, instead of lowering your staff at the crossing points and refusing to allow but a couple to pass thru each day legally and forcing them after waiting months to cross LEGALLY thru the border crossing, to stop border patrol guards from being overwhelmed outside of border crossing points with all of those tired of waiting and illegally crossing....
> 
> -DIPLOMACY with those south American countries that all of these people are fleeing from, figure out what is going on for the mass exodus, and try to work with them, one on one, down there, to fix it
> 
> -Give them the foreign aid  back we were giving them instead of killing it, just monitor them and work with them closer....  basically, the State Dept needs to get off their asses and DO THEIR JOBS.
> 
> -And finally, make an investment in electronic ankle bracelets for the adults, and the people to monitor them, for those asylum seekers left, so that they do not skip their court hearing date....  when they are let go in to our society because there is no room and they have not had their immigration court hearing yet.
> 
> -Trump needs to stop tweeting about closing the border....  this has been increasing the numbers seeking asylum because they are rushing to get here before Trump's threat comes true.
> 
> Maybe all of those won't work, but some will ease the back ups and make it better, and less costly, for all of us.
Click to expand...


Of course the best way to make this stop would be in fact to close the border. Close it down, no one comes through, everyone is turned back.

Many of these children are not with relatives when they cross in the first place, I hope you realize.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

JoeMoma said:


> You are welcome to send a donation!


He doesn't do that...trust me


----------



## Care4all

SweetSue92 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Then we should let all the criminals out of all the prisons. Because "prison is mean".
> 
> BTW, this is how my very youngest students argue. "Prison is mean. We shouldn't have prisons."
> 
> It's incredibly simple thinking, the kind very young children employ. Thing is, with young children, you can say, "Yes, prison seems mean. But the people in prison have done very mean things to other people that makes them dangerous."
> 
> Then they say ooooohh and change their mind. Adults who are simple-minded, like you, just dig in and insist they are right. It's a sad state of affairs but, here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a misdemeanor, a non violent crime, not a felony...  and we do not keep the masses locked up in jail for non felony crime, we do not take people's kids from them and lock them up in unsanitary conditions, for misdemeanors allegedly committed by their parents....  until this administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not mean we should let them free in our nation either, for free health care, food and education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, then the Trump administration better think of something to do quickly....  I've made many suggestions thae past year on it...
> 
> -Staff the Immigration courts from here to high heaven with judges to hear their asylum seeker cases so that the wait is 1 to 3 weeks instead of 6 months to a year wait to hear the case.
> 
> -STOP separating and taking the children away from their relatives, like Aunts and Uncles and Grandparents as the Trump administration has chosen to do
> 
> -get people working on putting the children they have with family members already here, instead of caging them, and the facilities getting $780 A DAY for EACH Child the Trump admin is holding in custody.... paid to private companies who can't even provide a bed to sleep in or a bar of soap or a toothbrush... so much money is being wasted for weeks and weeks at a time, before they finally do place the children with family members that are here, or with places like the Catholic Charities or Jewish Charities who have Foster parents ready to take them in
> 
> -staff the border crossing, so that they can seek asylum thru the normal means of crossing the border, instead of lowering your staff at the crossing points and refusing to allow but a couple to pass thru each day legally and forcing them after waiting months to cross LEGALLY thru the border crossing, to stop border patrol guards from being overwhelmed outside of border crossing points with all of those tired of waiting and illegally crossing....
> 
> -DIPLOMACY with those south American countries that all of these people are fleeing from, figure out what is going on for the mass exodus, and try to work with them, one on one, down there, to fix it
> 
> -Give them the foreign aid  back we were giving them instead of killing it, just monitor them and work with them closer....  basically, the State Dept needs to get off their asses and DO THEIR JOBS.
> 
> -And finally, make an investment in electronic ankle bracelets for the adults, and the people to monitor them, for those asylum seekers left, so that they do not skip their court hearing date....  when they are let go in to our society because there is no room and they have not had their immigration court hearing yet.
> 
> -Trump needs to stop tweeting about closing the border....  this has been increasing the numbers seeking asylum because they are rushing to get here before Trump's threat comes true.
> 
> Maybe all of those won't work, but some will ease the back ups and make it better, and less costly, for all of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the best way to make this stop would be in fact to close the border. Close it down, no one comes through, everyone is turned back.
> 
> Many of these children are not with relatives when they cross in the first place, I hope you realize.
Click to expand...

I disagree....  shutting down their legal entry, will force them to mob border Patrol with their illegal crossing,  Law allows asylum seekers to cross any which way but loose, and they stilll get their due process and immigration hearings in court AND most importantly, crossing outside of a legal border crossing point, DOES NOT HURT THEM, and can not be used against them, or even mentioned, in their Court hearing for asylum.

Shutting the legal border entry points, is primarily causing the chaos.  Mobbing border patrol agents, with a duty that they are not even suppose to be doing, keeping the border agents from protecting the border from illegals, and gang members, and drug dealers

Also, MOST of the children crossing the border ARE WITH A RELATIVE....  a grandparent, or Aunt, or uncle or older sister....  and the Trump administration has CHOSEN to separate them, because their guardian relatives are not their parents....  no other administration has ever done that....


----------



## protectionist

Care4all said:


> Border detention facilities a ‘ticking time bomb,’ says inspector general’s report


Only a duped fool cannot decipher the difference between these 2 pictures >>


----------



## Care4all

protectionist said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Border detention facilities a ‘ticking time bomb,’ says inspector general’s report
> 
> 
> 
> Only a duped fool cannot decipher the difference between these 2 pictures >>
Click to expand...

the first one is reality,
the second one is propaganda


----------



## protectionist

Care4all said:


> I disagree....  shutting down their legal entry, will force them to mob border Patrol with their illegal crossing,  Law allows asylum seekers to cross any which way but loose, and they stilll get their due process and immigration hearings in court AND most importantly, crossing outside of a legal border crossing point, DOES NOT HURT THEM, and can not be used against them, or even mentioned, in their Court hearing for asylum.
> 
> Shutting the legal border entry points, is primarily causing the chaos.  Mobbing border patrol agents, with a duty that they are not even suppose to be doing, keeping the border agents from protecting the border from illegals, and gang members, and drug dealers
> 
> Also, MOST of the children crossing the border ARE WITH A RELATIVE....  a grandparent, or Aunt, or uncle or older sister....  and the Trump administration has CHOSEN to separate them, because their guardian relatives are not their parents....  no other administration has ever done that....


FALSE!  You don't know what you're talking about.

US Code 8, Section 1325 forbids ANY crossing of the border without inspection by US immigration authorities.  Asylum is only considered for people who are already in the US.  Those who crossed illegally are criminals., and should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.

You also present zero evidence that most kids crossing the border are with a relative. being with an adult is not necessarily the same as being with a relative. Many of the kids don't know the adults they're with, many of whom are nothing more than child traffickers.

'Recycled' migrant children used by unrelated adults to look like family, US officials say

Migrants, young and old, are not always related. Border Patrol says fear of child trafficking forces separations

Borrowed kids: DNA testing shows a third of those migrant 'families' aren't related

https://www.americanthinker.com/blo..._of_those_migrant_families_arent_related.html


----------



## eagle1462010

Put up or shut up Dems.............For many years the Border Patrol has asked for more capacity detention centers..............

On DEAF EARS.................to the OPEN BORDERS leftist politicians.

Never has it been more clear than now their True Agenda.


----------



## protectionist

Care4all said:


> the first one is reality,
> the second one is propaganda


No dumbass. And you just displayed your IGNORANCE. The second one is a picture from one of the Trump administrations' detention facilities.  Southwest Key Programs facilities - shelter facilities for unaccompanied immigrant minors and immigrant youth separated from their parents. It also provides youth justice alternative programming and educational programming.[1] it operates in 3 states: California, Arizona, and Texas, and as shown in Post # 222, the migrant kids are very well cared for, with nice, clean rooms, comfortable beds, big screen TVs, soccer fields, education classes, 3 good meals a day, plenty of medical care.

The _"propaganda"_ is the first picture, which is not a detention facility, it is nothing more than a very TEMPORARY holding pod (as the sign says), where they are processed, and kept only for a day or 2, before being sent to one of the detention facilities, where conditions are excellent, and better than these kids have ever known.

No charge for the tutoring, duped fool.


----------



## LilOlLady

If the border was secured there would not be a crisis on the border or need of detention camps. Democrats Nancy and Chuck would not give Trump what he needed to secure the border before this crisis began. Now the entire country will pay the price when they are finally released in the country to compete with the poor people or America. I can kiss my cost of living raise on my SS check, etc because the government will be taking care of illegal aliens. We are seeing the end of America as we know it and welcome third world country and all its problems. It is too late now.  Nostradamus was right.


----------



## Care4all

protectionist said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> the first one is reality,
> the second one is propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dumbass. And you just displayed your IGNORANCE. The second one is a picture from one of the Trump administrations' detention facilities.  Southwest Key Programs facilities - shelter facilities for unaccompanied immigrant minors and immigrant youth separated from their parents. It also provides youth justice alternative programming and educational programming.[1] it operates in 3 states: California, Arizona, and Texas, and as shown in Post # 222, the migrant kids are very well cared for, with nice, clean rooms, comfortable beds, big screen TVs, soccer fields, education classes, 3 good meals a day, plenty of medical care.
> 
> The _"propaganda"_ is the first picture, which is not a detention facility, it is nothing more than a very TEMPORARY holding pod (as the sign says), where they are processed, and kept only for a day or 2, before being sent to one of the detention facilities, where conditions are excellent, and better than these kids have ever known.
> 
> No charge for the tutoring, duped fool.
Click to expand...

The first picture is WHAT IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW, taken by the Inspector General for homeland security...

they are being held there longer, weeks at a time, instead of moving them in to those cushy centers your picture shows, and LONGER than the 7 days, the law allows


----------



## protectionist

Care4all said:


> The first picture is WHAT IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW, taken by the Inspector General for homeland security...
> 
> they are being held there longer, weeks at a time, instead of moving them in to those cushy centers your picture shows, and LONGER than the 7 days, the law allows


FALSE!  The first picture in nothing but a holding pod.  They get quickly processed, and moved to the Southwest Key Programs centers, where they have the best living conditions they've ever known.

And if they ever were staying in the processing pens for too long a time, it would be because loudmouth Democrats like AOC, have continually voted against providing the border patrol with more money to expedite their work.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've logged off now Nosmo so you can consider this Part 2 to your answer. You are trying to make this a Christian issue and trying to inflict guilt on those of us who are Christian and want a border.
> 
> But you fail again. Here it is, part two:
> 
> You realize that when Jesus gave--and we're talking the Son of God now--He GAVE, His miracles were not taken by force. People did not kidnap Jesus and demand that He heal, produce bread or anything like. They asked Him, or at the very most one woman touched His cloak and was healed.
> 
> Again these migrants are storming our border, coming in ILLEGALLY and thereby demanding that we heal, feed, house them etc. Even aside from all the problems this causes, it turns the entire concept of Christian giving on its head--the example right from Jesus Himself.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
Click to expand...



The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.


----------



## Nosmo King

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
Click to expand...

These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.

Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.

Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!

And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.


----------



## Nosmo King

Nosmo King said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.
> 
> These policies are being implemented in the name of the people of the United States.  I am a citizen of the aUnited States.  Further, I have morals less flexible than some of my fellow citizens.  I wonder how those others manage to say they love America?  What is it you love?  Our ideals, our heritage, our national,standing, our people?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cellblock2429

Nosmo King said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.
Click to expand...

/----/* "Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!"*
Orange Man Bad because liberals always feed, provide medical care, judges, hygiene facilities and shelter for burglars who are coming to break into their homes.


----------



## Nosmo King

Cellblock2429 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!"*
> Orange Man Bad because liberals always feed, provide medical care, judges, hygiene facilities and shelter for burglars who are coming to break into their homes.
Click to expand...

What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?

All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Nosmo King said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!"*
> Orange Man Bad because liberals always feed, provide medical care, judges, hygiene facilities and shelter for burglars who are coming to break into their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?
> 
> All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?
Click to expand...

/——/ We don’t know who they and neither do you. It’s not our responsibility to provide for people trying to break into our country. Send them your money instead.


----------



## LilOlLady

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read this post several times. It seems that you are tying yourself in knots trying to fit the Bible to your hate filled cod religious bullshit.
> 
> Hate immigrants if you must but Jesus is not on your team.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We hate illegal immigrants but you libs can’t understand the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're more willing to mete out harsher justice for the infraction of immigrating to America without paperwork than for any other crime anywhere.
> 
> One cannot help but think racism isn't a catalyst for this hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
Click to expand...

It is a crisis and border guards can only do so much with what they have to work with. We are not prepared to handle the influx of immigrants we are seeing now except by deportation or catch and release like what the democrat's solutions if. I saw close the border until we have dealt with the influx we have in detention. But they keep coming and Democrats do think its problem. They need to either help Trump get it under control or get the fuck out of his way.


----------



## protectionist

Nosmo King said:


> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.



Did he (Trump) flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!  And why not ? Because it was CONGRESS' job to do that. And did they do their job ?  Nope ?

And nobody is scrambling to rationalize anything. The treatment of human beings who have been disrespecting our laws (and us) is ridiculously kind and overgenerous.  See Post # 222.

What should be happening is the invaders should be forcibly and immediately deported straight back to the country from which they came, as Eisenhower correctly did with Operation Wetback in 1954. Thousands of illegal alien Mexicans were deported immediately back to Vera Cruz, Mexico.

They were dumped in the shallow water, where they waded ashore.  The Mexican government protested loudly.  Eisenhower paid no attention to them, whatsoever.


----------



## protectionist

Nosmo King said:


> What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?
> 
> All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?


They are criminal trespassers and invaders.

And the motive is to suck up American welfare $$$$, dangled in front of them by George Soros and his running dogs - Pueblo Sin Fronteras and liberals in San Francisco.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults are not logic.
> 
> Let's try this again and see if you can reason your way out of this. These people broke into our nation illegally. We still offered them accommodation. What obligation do we have to offer them MORE accommodation? What are the ramifications if we do?
> 
> Put your REASONABLE answers here. PS, insults and crying just prove that you don't have reasonable answers:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!"*
> Orange Man Bad because liberals always feed, provide medical care, judges, hygiene facilities and shelter for burglars who are coming to break into their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?
> 
> All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?
Click to expand...


When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?


----------



## Nosmo King

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!"*
> Orange Man Bad because liberals always feed, provide medical care, judges, hygiene facilities and shelter for burglars who are coming to break into their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?
> 
> All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?
Click to expand...

And that, short simple notion justifies breaking parents from children, maintaining deplorable conditions for them and ignoring our own asylum laws?

Trumpians sure like it simple.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!"*
> Orange Man Bad because liberals always feed, provide medical care, judges, hygiene facilities and shelter for burglars who are coming to break into their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?
> 
> All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, short simple notion justifies breaking parents from children, maintaining deplorable conditions for them and ignoring our own asylum laws?
> 
> Trumpians sure like it simple.
Click to expand...


Obama did it when he was the dictator of America. He separated parents from children all the time also.Why ignore not to mention that fact, hmmm? Trump inherited Obama Bin Ladins immigration mess. Obama could have changed the asylum laws when he was el presidente but he did nothing. It is the parents fault for bringing their kids with them in the first place and not Trumps fault. Trump is trying to stop this activity from continuing on. 
Parents get separated from their children in plenty of cases. When an American parent commits a crime they are many cases where parents are separated from their children. 
Those illegals committed a crime by entering America illegally and so got separated from their children. So tell me what is the difference here? 

When you have hundreds of criminal illegals entering your country illegally every day there is no way they will not end up in deplorable conditions. What? Just let them walk right in and then told to go wherever they please. We will try and catch up to you later for your asylum hearing. You leftist minded lieberals really do need to give your heads a good shake. Gawd knows it is needed because you people never make any sense at all. Just foolish leftist lieberal emotional talk is all we get from you. Deplorable.


----------



## Nosmo King

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/* "Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!"*
> Orange Man Bad because liberals always feed, provide medical care, judges, hygiene facilities and shelter for burglars who are coming to break into their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?
> 
> All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, short simple notion justifies breaking parents from children, maintaining deplorable conditions for them and ignoring our own asylum laws?
> 
> Trumpians sure like it simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama did it when he was the dictator of America. He separated parents from children all the time also.Why ignore not to mention that fact, hmmm? Trump inherited Obama Bin Ladins immigration mess. Obama could have changed the asylum laws when he was el presidente but he did nothing. It is the parents fault for bringing their kids with them in the first place and not Trumps fault. Trump is trying to stop this activity from continuing on.
> Parents get separated from their children in plenty of cases. When an American parent commits a crime they are many cases where parents are separated from their children.
> Those illegals committed a crime by entering America illegally and so got separated from their children. So tell me what is the difference here?
> 
> When you have hundreds of criminal illegals entering your country illegally every day there is no way they will not end up in deplorable conditions. What? Just let them walk right in and then told to go wherever they please. We will try and catch up to you later for your asylum hearing. You leftist minded lieberals really do need to give your heads a good shake. Gawd knows it is needed because you people never make any sense at all. Just foolish leftist lieberal emotional talk is all we get from you. Deplorable.
Click to expand...

If I tell wasn't for situational ethics, you would have no ethics at all.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/* "Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!"*
> Orange Man Bad because liberals always feed, provide medical care, judges, hygiene facilities and shelter for burglars who are coming to break into their homes.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?
> 
> All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, short simple notion justifies breaking parents from children, maintaining deplorable conditions for them and ignoring our own asylum laws?
> 
> Trumpians sure like it simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama did it when he was the dictator of America. He separated parents from children all the time also.Why ignore not to mention that fact, hmmm? Trump inherited Obama Bin Ladins immigration mess. Obama could have changed the asylum laws when he was el presidente but he did nothing. It is the parents fault for bringing their kids with them in the first place and not Trumps fault. Trump is trying to stop this activity from continuing on.
> Parents get separated from their children in plenty of cases. When an American parent commits a crime they are many cases where parents are separated from their children.
> Those illegals committed a crime by entering America illegally and so got separated from their children. So tell me what is the difference here?
> 
> When you have hundreds of criminal illegals entering your country illegally every day there is no way they will not end up in deplorable conditions. What? Just let them walk right in and then told to go wherever they please. We will try and catch up to you later for your asylum hearing. You leftist minded lieberals really do need to give your heads a good shake. Gawd knows it is needed because you people never make any sense at all. Just foolish leftist lieberal emotional talk is all we get from you. Deplorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I tell wasn't for situational ethics, you would have no ethics at all.
Click to expand...


So, you cannot challenge me on what I said above so the use of the word "ethics". is all you can come back with? Truth always hurts, now doesn't it?


----------



## Nosmo King

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?
> 
> All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that, short simple notion justifies breaking parents from children, maintaining deplorable conditions for them and ignoring our own asylum laws?
> 
> Trumpians sure like it simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama did it when he was the dictator of America. He separated parents from children all the time also.Why ignore not to mention that fact, hmmm? Trump inherited Obama Bin Ladins immigration mess. Obama could have changed the asylum laws when he was el presidente but he did nothing. It is the parents fault for bringing their kids with them in the first place and not Trumps fault. Trump is trying to stop this activity from continuing on.
> Parents get separated from their children in plenty of cases. When an American parent commits a crime they are many cases where parents are separated from their children.
> Those illegals committed a crime by entering America illegally and so got separated from their children. So tell me what is the difference here?
> 
> When you have hundreds of criminal illegals entering your country illegally every day there is no way they will not end up in deplorable conditions. What? Just let them walk right in and then told to go wherever they please. We will try and catch up to you later for your asylum hearing. You leftist minded lieberals really do need to give your heads a good shake. Gawd knows it is needed because you people never make any sense at all. Just foolish leftist lieberal emotional talk is all we get from you. Deplorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I tell wasn't for situational ethics, you would have no ethics at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you cannot challenge me on what I said above so the use of the word "ethics". is all you can come back with? Truth always hurts, now doesn't it?
Click to expand...

You see nothing but criminals.  I see human beings.

That's the difference.  

We were warned by Trump himself about caravans coming to our border.  For months, he and his minion warned us.

They saw it coming.

What would a leader do?

Flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities, immigration judges and social workers?  I would pray that we're the case.

But not Rhe Donald.  Lacking empathy, humanity and morality, Trump ant razor wire and National Guardsmen.

The crisi is not binary.  We neither want to erase the border, nor do we want to behave like a third world dictatorship treating humans with deliberate cruelty.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?
> 
> 
> 
> And that, short simple notion justifies breaking parents from children, maintaining deplorable conditions for them and ignoring our own asylum laws?
> 
> Trumpians sure like it simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama did it when he was the dictator of America. He separated parents from children all the time also.Why ignore not to mention that fact, hmmm? Trump inherited Obama Bin Ladins immigration mess. Obama could have changed the asylum laws when he was el presidente but he did nothing. It is the parents fault for bringing their kids with them in the first place and not Trumps fault. Trump is trying to stop this activity from continuing on.
> Parents get separated from their children in plenty of cases. When an American parent commits a crime they are many cases where parents are separated from their children.
> Those illegals committed a crime by entering America illegally and so got separated from their children. So tell me what is the difference here?
> 
> When you have hundreds of criminal illegals entering your country illegally every day there is no way they will not end up in deplorable conditions. What? Just let them walk right in and then told to go wherever they please. We will try and catch up to you later for your asylum hearing. You leftist minded lieberals really do need to give your heads a good shake. Gawd knows it is needed because you people never make any sense at all. Just foolish leftist lieberal emotional talk is all we get from you. Deplorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I tell wasn't for situational ethics, you would have no ethics at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you cannot challenge me on what I said above so the use of the word "ethics". is all you can come back with? Truth always hurts, now doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see nothing but criminals.  I see human beings.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> We were warned by Trump himself about caravans coming to our border.  For months, he and his minion warned us.
> 
> They saw it coming.
> 
> What would a leader do?
> 
> Flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities, immigration judges and social workers?  I would pray that we're the case.
> 
> But not Rhe Donald.  Lacking empathy, humanity and morality, Trump ant razor wire and National Guardsmen.
> 
> The crisi is not binary.  We neither want to erase the border, nor do we want to behave like a third world dictatorship treating humans with deliberate cruelty.
Click to expand...


Human beings. Human beings who need to return home.


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that, short simple notion justifies breaking parents from children, maintaining deplorable conditions for them and ignoring our own asylum laws?
> 
> Trumpians sure like it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did it when he was the dictator of America. He separated parents from children all the time also.Why ignore not to mention that fact, hmmm? Trump inherited Obama Bin Ladins immigration mess. Obama could have changed the asylum laws when he was el presidente but he did nothing. It is the parents fault for bringing their kids with them in the first place and not Trumps fault. Trump is trying to stop this activity from continuing on.
> Parents get separated from their children in plenty of cases. When an American parent commits a crime they are many cases where parents are separated from their children.
> Those illegals committed a crime by entering America illegally and so got separated from their children. So tell me what is the difference here?
> 
> When you have hundreds of criminal illegals entering your country illegally every day there is no way they will not end up in deplorable conditions. What? Just let them walk right in and then told to go wherever they please. We will try and catch up to you later for your asylum hearing. You leftist minded lieberals really do need to give your heads a good shake. Gawd knows it is needed because you people never make any sense at all. Just foolish leftist lieberal emotional talk is all we get from you. Deplorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I tell wasn't for situational ethics, you would have no ethics at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you cannot challenge me on what I said above so the use of the word "ethics". is all you can come back with? Truth always hurts, now doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see nothing but criminals.  I see human beings.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> We were warned by Trump himself about caravans coming to our border.  For months, he and his minion warned us.
> 
> They saw it coming.
> 
> What would a leader do?
> 
> Flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities, immigration judges and social workers?  I would pray that we're the case.
> 
> But not Rhe Donald.  Lacking empathy, humanity and morality, Trump ant razor wire and National Guardsmen.
> 
> The crisi is not binary.  We neither want to erase the border, nor do we want to behave like a third world dictatorship treating humans with deliberate cruelty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human beings. Human beings who need to return home.
Click to expand...

Why did they come here?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?
> 
> 
> 
> And that, short simple notion justifies breaking parents from children, maintaining deplorable conditions for them and ignoring our own asylum laws?
> 
> Trumpians sure like it simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama did it when he was the dictator of America. He separated parents from children all the time also.Why ignore not to mention that fact, hmmm? Trump inherited Obama Bin Ladins immigration mess. Obama could have changed the asylum laws when he was el presidente but he did nothing. It is the parents fault for bringing their kids with them in the first place and not Trumps fault. Trump is trying to stop this activity from continuing on.
> Parents get separated from their children in plenty of cases. When an American parent commits a crime they are many cases where parents are separated from their children.
> Those illegals committed a crime by entering America illegally and so got separated from their children. So tell me what is the difference here?
> 
> When you have hundreds of criminal illegals entering your country illegally every day there is no way they will not end up in deplorable conditions. What? Just let them walk right in and then told to go wherever they please. We will try and catch up to you later for your asylum hearing. You leftist minded lieberals really do need to give your heads a good shake. Gawd knows it is needed because you people never make any sense at all. Just foolish leftist lieberal emotional talk is all we get from you. Deplorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I tell wasn't for situational ethics, you would have no ethics at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you cannot challenge me on what I said above so the use of the word "ethics". is all you can come back with? Truth always hurts, now doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see nothing but criminals.  I see human beings.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> We were warned by Trump himself about caravans coming to our border.  For months, he and his minion warned us.
> 
> They saw it coming.
> 
> What would a leader do?
> 
> Flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities, immigration judges and social workers?  I would pray that we're the case.
> 
> But not Rhe Donald.  Lacking empathy, humanity and morality, Trump ant razor wire and National Guardsmen.
> 
> The crisi is not binary.  We neither want to erase the border, nor do we want to behave like a third world dictatorship treating humans with deliberate cruelty.
Click to expand...


Why should Trump flood the border with American taxpayer's tax dollars for food and clothing? They are not just your tax dollars, are they? Maybe other American taxpayer's think differently to you and do not think that their tax dollars should be blown on these illegal criminals? What Trump was trying to do was to try and stop these criminal illegals from trying to enter America illegally but thanks to the inept Congress they did nothing to try and change the asylum laws which would have stopped them in their tracks at the border and sent them packing back home. Instead that anti American democratic party would love to just open up the border gates wide open and let the rest of the whole wide world just walk right on in with free medicare for all while some of your own American citizen's cannot get free medicare at all. Deplorable. 

Trump is showing more empathy and humanity and morality at the border than your hero Obama Bin Ladin who could have fixed the asylum law but did nothing. Eight years and no results. Just more illegality. Trump is trying to save these migrants plenty of trouble by telling them not to bother making the trip to the border because you will be turned around. But the democrats keep giving the finger to Trump. That is not acting like a dictator? That is acting more like a real and true leader. Many new immigrants coming from dictatorship countries have been allowed to enter America legally. Just come to American legally. Has that not been enough compassion for you?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Tommy Tainant said:


> I see the man in charge has resigned over this. Quite right, he should also be charged with killing kids.
> 
> I note that not one of you right wing types can bring yourselves to say that this is wrong. Godless wretches one and all.



I wonder how many children died under Obama Bin Ladins watch? No doubt we will never know because of the leftist liberal media who would never dare to try and make their sweetheart Obama look like a killer. Obama was in charge for eight years and what did he ever do to try and stop all of this massive illegal migration to America? Sweet nothing. He could have changed the asylum laws in those eight years and stop this criminal illegal madness but he chose not too. Why? It would appear to many that it is the left wing types that are the godless wretched ones here. You should be trying to thank Trump for trying to clean up the mess that those democratic wretches left for Trump.


----------



## Anathema

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



They’re not people. They’re criminals and foreigners... both of which make them sub-human.


----------



## LilOlLady

Bring your own bar of soap and blanket. How did they come this far without a bar of soap and a blanket?


----------



## eagle1462010

Nosmo King said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?
> 
> 
> 
> And that, short simple notion justifies breaking parents from children, maintaining deplorable conditions for them and ignoring our own asylum laws?
> 
> Trumpians sure like it simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama did it when he was the dictator of America. He separated parents from children all the time also.Why ignore not to mention that fact, hmmm? Trump inherited Obama Bin Ladins immigration mess. Obama could have changed the asylum laws when he was el presidente but he did nothing. It is the parents fault for bringing their kids with them in the first place and not Trumps fault. Trump is trying to stop this activity from continuing on.
> Parents get separated from their children in plenty of cases. When an American parent commits a crime they are many cases where parents are separated from their children.
> Those illegals committed a crime by entering America illegally and so got separated from their children. So tell me what is the difference here?
> 
> When you have hundreds of criminal illegals entering your country illegally every day there is no way they will not end up in deplorable conditions. What? Just let them walk right in and then told to go wherever they please. We will try and catch up to you later for your asylum hearing. You leftist minded lieberals really do need to give your heads a good shake. Gawd knows it is needed because you people never make any sense at all. Just foolish leftist lieberal emotional talk is all we get from you. Deplorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I tell wasn't for situational ethics, you would have no ethics at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you cannot challenge me on what I said above so the use of the word "ethics". is all you can come back with? Truth always hurts, now doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see nothing but criminals.  I see human beings.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> We were warned by Trump himself about caravans coming to our border.  For months, he and his minion warned us.
> 
> They saw it coming.
> 
> What would a leader do?
> 
> Flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities, immigration judges and social workers?  I would pray that we're the case.
> 
> But not Rhe Donald.  Lacking empathy, humanity and morality, Trump ant razor wire and National Guardsmen.
> 
> The crisi is not binary.  We neither want to erase the border, nor do we want to behave like a third world dictatorship treating humans with deliberate cruelty.
Click to expand...

Who authorizes the funding for that............What are they doing............Are they demanding more funding for better detention centers and more manpower to handle the flood of illegals into this country.  

They are using the loopholes in the system and flooding it in mass to overwelm the system.........forcing catch and release.......which is what the Dems want........not caring about getting rid of loop holes to stop the flood from coming here.

Where is the bills from them demanding humanitarian aid to those countries they are fleeing from.......I don't see it.............The problem is with those countries..........NOT THE USA........


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did it when he was the dictator of America. He separated parents from children all the time also.Why ignore not to mention that fact, hmmm? Trump inherited Obama Bin Ladins immigration mess. Obama could have changed the asylum laws when he was el presidente but he did nothing. It is the parents fault for bringing their kids with them in the first place and not Trumps fault. Trump is trying to stop this activity from continuing on.
> Parents get separated from their children in plenty of cases. When an American parent commits a crime they are many cases where parents are separated from their children.
> Those illegals committed a crime by entering America illegally and so got separated from their children. So tell me what is the difference here?
> 
> When you have hundreds of criminal illegals entering your country illegally every day there is no way they will not end up in deplorable conditions. What? Just let them walk right in and then told to go wherever they please. We will try and catch up to you later for your asylum hearing. You leftist minded lieberals really do need to give your heads a good shake. Gawd knows it is needed because you people never make any sense at all. Just foolish leftist lieberal emotional talk is all we get from you. Deplorable.
> 
> 
> 
> If I tell wasn't for situational ethics, you would have no ethics at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you cannot challenge me on what I said above so the use of the word "ethics". is all you can come back with? Truth always hurts, now doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see nothing but criminals.  I see human beings.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> We were warned by Trump himself about caravans coming to our border.  For months, he and his minion warned us.
> 
> They saw it coming.
> 
> What would a leader do?
> 
> Flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities, immigration judges and social workers?  I would pray that we're the case.
> 
> But not Rhe Donald.  Lacking empathy, humanity and morality, Trump ant razor wire and National Guardsmen.
> 
> The crisi is not binary.  We neither want to erase the border, nor do we want to behave like a third world dictatorship treating humans with deliberate cruelty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human beings. Human beings who need to return home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they come here?
Click to expand...


Their countries are shitholes.....which shouldn't be grounds for asylum.


----------



## LilOlLady

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten, when I insult you, you'll know it.
> 
> "More accommodation" includes decent safe and sanitary detention facilities condition.  I might add not taking children from parents.
> 
> You can NEVER convince me, or any human with a soul, that being mean is wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The border guards were nor trained for days like what we see happening at the border every day. They are not social workers, they are border guards who are trying to protect America from this criminal invasion into America. I have no feelings for these criminals. They are getting what they asked for. Chaos and mayhem. They are a bunch of illegal criminals that the democrats want as new voters. Sometimes tough love has to be said and done. Weakness and emotion and foolishness is not all that great at times. It creates more problems than solves problems. The ones that do not have a soul are the ones that are in favor of wanting more of this chaos to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are policies that have been deliberately abusive.
> 
> Trump warned of this impending crisis for months.  He hyped the caravans knowing they would be at our door eventually.  He lamented the media wasn't seeing this the same way he did.  And he is president of the United States.
> 
> Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges?  Nope!
> 
> And now his supporters are scrambling to rationalize the treatment of human beings in conditions that would make the county dog pound blush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/* "Did he flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities and immigration judges? Nope!"*
> Orange Man Bad because liberals always feed, provide medical care, judges, hygiene facilities and shelter for burglars who are coming to break into their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the motive for this mass immigration?  Is it simple and binary like R ya fear us or agin us?
> 
> All those people, every man, woman and child are burglar?  Do you really believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone breaks into your home illegally, that is burglary. Is that short, sweet and simple enough for you or do you need more?
Click to expand...

And this country is MY home. And I should have some say about who comes in and I will voice my opinion when I vote NO to Democrats and their Comprehensive Immigration Reform Amnesty. I am a life, long Democrat.


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I tell wasn't for situational ethics, you would have no ethics at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you cannot challenge me on what I said above so the use of the word "ethics". is all you can come back with? Truth always hurts, now doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see nothing but criminals.  I see human beings.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> We were warned by Trump himself about caravans coming to our border.  For months, he and his minion warned us.
> 
> They saw it coming.
> 
> What would a leader do?
> 
> Flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities, immigration judges and social workers?  I would pray that we're the case.
> 
> But not Rhe Donald.  Lacking empathy, humanity and morality, Trump ant razor wire and National Guardsmen.
> 
> The crisi is not binary.  We neither want to erase the border, nor do we want to behave like a third world dictatorship treating humans with deliberate cruelty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human beings. Human beings who need to return home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their countries are shitholes.....which shouldn't be grounds for asylum.
Click to expand...

Define "shithole".

Are they shitholes because of corruption?  Are they shitholes due to rampant violence?  Are these immigrants afraid of the place they left?


----------



## Lastamender

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


How many British teenagers raped in your cities ghettos?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you cannot challenge me on what I said above so the use of the word "ethics". is all you can come back with? Truth always hurts, now doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> You see nothing but criminals.  I see human beings.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> We were warned by Trump himself about caravans coming to our border.  For months, he and his minion warned us.
> 
> They saw it coming.
> 
> What would a leader do?
> 
> Flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities, immigration judges and social workers?  I would pray that we're the case.
> 
> But not Rhe Donald.  Lacking empathy, humanity and morality, Trump ant razor wire and National Guardsmen.
> 
> The crisi is not binary.  We neither want to erase the border, nor do we want to behave like a third world dictatorship treating humans with deliberate cruelty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human beings. Human beings who need to return home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their countries are shitholes.....which shouldn't be grounds for asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define "shithole".
> 
> Are they shitholes because of corruption?  Are they shitholes due to rampant violence?  Are these immigrants afraid of the place they left?
Click to expand...


Living in a violent, corrupt shithole shouldn't mean a free pass for asylum in the US.
Even if they are afraid.


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see nothing but criminals.  I see human beings.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> We were warned by Trump himself about caravans coming to our border.  For months, he and his minion warned us.
> 
> They saw it coming.
> 
> What would a leader do?
> 
> Flood the border with food, medical care, shelter, hygiene facilities, immigration judges and social workers?  I would pray that we're the case.
> 
> But not Rhe Donald.  Lacking empathy, humanity and morality, Trump ant razor wire and National Guardsmen.
> 
> The crisi is not binary.  We neither want to erase the border, nor do we want to behave like a third world dictatorship treating humans with deliberate cruelty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings. Human beings who need to return home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their countries are shitholes.....which shouldn't be grounds for asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define "shithole".
> 
> Are they shitholes because of corruption?  Are they shitholes due to rampant violence?  Are these immigrants afraid of the place they left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living in a violent, corrupt shithole shouldn't mean a free pass for asylum in the US.
> Even if they are afraid.
Click to expand...

So, political violence does not reach the thereshold of asylum.

What does?  Complexion?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings. Human beings who need to return home.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they come here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their countries are shitholes.....which shouldn't be grounds for asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define "shithole".
> 
> Are they shitholes because of corruption?  Are they shitholes due to rampant violence?  Are these immigrants afraid of the place they left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living in a violent, corrupt shithole shouldn't mean a free pass for asylum in the US.
> Even if they are afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, political violence does not reach the thereshold of asylum.
> 
> What does?  Complexion?
Click to expand...


Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they come here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their countries are shitholes.....which shouldn't be grounds for asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Define "shithole".
> 
> Are they shitholes because of corruption?  Are they shitholes due to rampant violence?  Are these immigrants afraid of the place they left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living in a violent, corrupt shithole shouldn't mean a free pass for asylum in the US.
> Even if they are afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, political violence does not reach the thereshold of asylum.
> 
> What does?  Complexion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.
Click to expand...

How many?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their countries are shitholes.....which shouldn't be grounds for asylum.
> 
> 
> 
> Define "shithole".
> 
> Are they shitholes because of corruption?  Are they shitholes due to rampant violence?  Are these immigrants afraid of the place they left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living in a violent, corrupt shithole shouldn't mean a free pass for asylum in the US.
> Even if they are afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, political violence does not reach the thereshold of asylum.
> 
> What does?  Complexion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many?
Click to expand...


Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
Do some research...….here...….

The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "shithole".
> 
> Are they shitholes because of corruption?  Are they shitholes due to rampant violence?  Are these immigrants afraid of the place they left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in a violent, corrupt shithole shouldn't mean a free pass for asylum in the US.
> Even if they are afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, political violence does not reach the thereshold of asylum.
> 
> What does?  Complexion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
Click to expand...

And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living in a violent, corrupt shithole shouldn't mean a free pass for asylum in the US.
> Even if they are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> So, political violence does not reach the thereshold of asylum.
> 
> What does?  Complexion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
Click to expand...


We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
Do we need to give them asylum?


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, political violence does not reach the thereshold of asylum.
> 
> What does?  Complexion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
> Do we need to give them asylum?
Click to expand...

If they apply and deserve it


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
> Do we need to give them asylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they apply and deserve it
Click to expand...


Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
> Do we need to give them asylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they apply and deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
> Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.
Click to expand...

You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?

And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.

Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.

The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tommy would donate them a sheep, if he wasn't so attached to it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
> Do we need to give them asylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they apply and deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
> Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?
> 
> And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.
> 
> Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.
> 
> The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator
Click to expand...


*You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?*

That old commie? No.

*And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.*

There is a big statue. The inscription......meh.

*Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.*

Beacon, sure. Doesn't mean we should let millions of illegal aliens break in.
Build the wall, deport 15 million illegals. See how it goes. Take a break from mass immigration for a while.

Then we can decide if we want to open the doors again. Our decision, not their decision.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is for real, too! I have a friend in Wales.


----------



## Anathema

Nosmo King said:


> And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.
> 
> Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.
> 
> The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator



I have no use for that copper eyesore in New York. I don’t believe in Freedom and my Shining City on the Hill does not exist in this world. Reads was a Liberal Democrat for all intents and purposes.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living in a violent, corrupt shithole shouldn't mean a free pass for asylum in the US.
> Even if they are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> So, political violence does not reach the thereshold of asylum.
> 
> What does?  Complexion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
Click to expand...


And if those Congress women of color have their way, those billions of third world people out there would be welcomed into America toute suite. They would open up the border gates for all to enter America free of charge, and buddy boy, you will pay big time for it. You can kiss your American western lifestyle and values and traditions and culture goodbye. And out of those billions many will come from shit hole countries and bring with them their shit hole values and cultures and traditions and religions. Enjoy, if that ever happens.


----------



## LilOlLady

3 yr old child shown on CBS Morning News as being an unaccompanied child? How the fuck does a 3yr old get here unaccompanied from Venezuela? How low will the democrats stoop?


----------



## LilOlLady

feduptaxpayer said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, political violence does not reach the thereshold of asylum.
> 
> What does?  Complexion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if those Congress women of color have their way, those billions of third world people out there would be welcomed into America toute suite. They would open up the border gates for all to enter America free of charge, and buddy boy, you will pay big time for it. You can kiss your American western lifestyle and values and traditions and culture goodbye. And out of those billions many will come from shit hole countries and bring with them their shit hole values and cultures and traditions and religions. Enjoy, if that ever happens.
Click to expand...

The alien invasion is here.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

LilOlLady said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living in a shithole, as many in the world do, doesn't entitle several billion people to illegally enter the US and claim asylum.
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if those Congress women of color have their way, those billions of third world people out there would be welcomed into America toute suite. They would open up the border gates for all to enter America free of charge, and buddy boy, you will pay big time for it. You can kiss your American western lifestyle and values and traditions and culture goodbye. And out of those billions many will come from shit hole countries and bring with them their shit hole values and cultures and traditions and religions. Enjoy, if that ever happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alien invasion is here.
> 
> View attachment 269934 View attachment 269935
Click to expand...



This only just how much Latinos have been allowed to get away with in America. This is pure and real racism. And the sad part about it all is that the demorats and the leftist liberal fake and lying media support these kinds of acts. This should have been front page news all over America but it was not. But pull down a Mexican flag and the shit will hit the fan. The leftist media will go ballistic and say you can't do that because that is "racist". But it is not racist when Mexicans pull down the American flag and put up a Mexican flag in it's place. There is something wrong with the American picture these days. It would appear as though the American picture is being touched up to make it appear more Mexican these days. Just saying.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

LilOlLady said:


> 3 yr old child shown on CBS Morning News as being an unaccompanied child? How the fuck does a 3yr old get here unaccompanied from Venezuela? How low will the democrats stoop?



Sadly, it would appear as though there is no ending as to how low the democrats will go. Sadly, they are in support of little 3 year old children being unaccompanied from Venezuela. Trump wants to end this sadness, while the democrats want it to continue this sadness. This is liberalism insanity at work. Trump is the man for America.


----------



## LilOlLady

Where the fuck have the Democrat Congress been for the past two years when Trump was telling them there was a crisis on the border, was asking for help in stopping the influx of illegals and money for more security, more space, blankets, and soap.? Help him or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


For want of a blanket and a bar of soap. 

When you travel do you not bring your own toiletries? Your own blanket or pillow?

Do you travel and force your way in. Demanding free accommodations from the City you visit? Expecting the host to provide hotel rooms, food, healthcare?


----------



## LilOlLady

*Hotels caught in fight over housing detained migrants*
 'We can fill half the hotel at *$99 per nigh*t for six months or a year, 
They are generally confined to the room and guarded. *Meals are provided.*

U.S. hotels caught in fight over housing detained migrants
'Taxpayer hard earned money?


----------



## theHawk

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?



Because illegal aliens and human trafficking.


----------



## LilOlLady

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because illegal aliens and human trafficking.
Click to expand...

Direct insult to those who lost their lives in the Holocaust and the survivors. Put the blame on who it belongs...the parents of these kids and democrats who created this crisis with their refusal to act. They have it far better than the 2.5 million homeless American children. Some are in $99 a night hotels with room services.


----------



## LilOlLady

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billions of people live in 3rd World shitholes.
> Do some research...….here...….
> 
> The World Factbook - Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
> Do we need to give them asylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they apply and deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
> Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?
> 
> And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.
> 
> Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.
> 
> The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator
Click to expand...

America is no longer a welcome mat for nation-building but nation survival. Statue of Liberty is no longer viable but falling apart and represent a time when we needed immigrants. We are now into survival and open borders will destroy America. We are in survival mode and no longer a doormat. Illegals are destroying America's way of life socially, environmentally and economically. Time for us to start asking for help.


----------



## Nosmo King

LilOlLady said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
> Do we need to give them asylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they apply and deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
> Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?
> 
> And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.
> 
> Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.
> 
> The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is no longer a welcome mat for nation-building but nation survival. Statue of Liberty is no longer viable but falling apart and represent a time when we needed immigrants. We are now into survival and open borders will destroy America. We are in survival mode and no longer a doormat. Illegals are destroying America's way of life socially, environmentally and economically. Time for us to start asking for help.
Click to expand...

That's the bleakest outlook on America I've read that wasn't penned by a racist.  

Personally, I'd rather approach our nation's survival as a fete d' compli.  I'm an optimist.  And, as an optimist, I cannot agree with the Trumpian dystopian view.


----------



## LilOlLady

Nosmo King said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
> Do we need to give them asylum?
> 
> 
> 
> If they apply and deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
> Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?
> 
> And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.
> 
> Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.
> 
> The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is no longer a welcome mat for nation-building but nation survival. Statue of Liberty is no longer viable but falling apart and represent a time when we needed immigrants. We are now into survival and open borders will destroy America. We are in survival mode and no longer a doormat. Illegals are destroying America's way of life socially, environmentally and economically. Time for us to start asking for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the bleakest outlook on America I've read that wasn't penned by a racist.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather approach our nation's survival as a fete d' compli.  I'm an optimist.  And, as an optimist, I cannot agree with the Trumpian dystopian view.
Click to expand...

We are* $22 trillion in debt.* Do you understand what that means? Not much at the moment but it will affect the future. Especially if we keep borrowing from social security and medicare.


----------



## Nosmo King

LilOlLady said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they apply and deserve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
> Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?
> 
> And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.
> 
> Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.
> 
> The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is no longer a welcome mat for nation-building but nation survival. Statue of Liberty is no longer viable but falling apart and represent a time when we needed immigrants. We are now into survival and open borders will destroy America. We are in survival mode and no longer a doormat. Illegals are destroying America's way of life socially, environmentally and economically. Time for us to start asking for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the bleakest outlook on America I've read that wasn't penned by a racist.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather approach our nation's survival as a fete d' compli.  I'm an optimist.  And, as an optimist, I cannot agree with the Trumpian dystopian view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are* $22 trillion in debt.* Do you understand what that means? Not much at the moment but it will affect the future. Especially if we keep borrowing from social security and medicare.
Click to expand...

I don't think stopping immigration will magically balance the budget.  And I don't think cutting taxes on the mega-wealthy is a way to balance the budget either.

Deliberate cruelty does not stop immigrants.  Giving tax breaks to those who can afford it the most won't balance a budget.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

LilOlLady said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought they walked here.  All billion of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
> Do we need to give them asylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they apply and deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
> Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?
> 
> And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.
> 
> Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.
> 
> The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is no longer a welcome mat for nation-building but nation survival. Statue of Liberty is no longer viable but falling apart and represent a time when we needed immigrants. We are now into survival and open borders will destroy America. We are in survival mode and no longer a doormat. Illegals are destroying America's way of life socially, environmentally and economically. Time for us to start asking for help.
Click to expand...


At least you have Trump for now trying to do something about the illegal immigration mess going on at the border. If after Trump is gone and the democrats get voted back in, the demorats will then open up the border gates for sure. One way or another America will never be America anymore if that happens unless they stop all of this third world massive immigration going on and start bringing and allowing more western immigration to happen. This is a fight for the western people of America that they must fight for or else.


----------



## LilOlLady

Nosmo King said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
> Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?
> 
> And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.
> 
> Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.
> 
> The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is no longer a welcome mat for nation-building but nation survival. Statue of Liberty is no longer viable but falling apart and represent a time when we needed immigrants. We are now into survival and open borders will destroy America. We are in survival mode and no longer a doormat. Illegals are destroying America's way of life socially, environmentally and economically. Time for us to start asking for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the bleakest outlook on America I've read that wasn't penned by a racist.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather approach our nation's survival as a fete d' compli.  I'm an optimist.  And, as an optimist, I cannot agree with the Trumpian dystopian view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are* $22 trillion in debt.* Do you understand what that means? Not much at the moment but it will affect the future. Especially if we keep borrowing from social security and medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think stopping immigration will magically balance the budget.  And I don't think cutting taxes on the mega-wealthy is a way to balance the budget either.
> 
> Deliberate cruelty does not stop immigrants.  Giving tax breaks to those who can afford it the most won't balance a budget.
Click to expand...


The economist Milton Friedman warned that the United States cannot have *open borders and an extensive welfare state*. He was right, and his reasoning extends to amnesty for the more than 11 million unlawful immigrants in this country. In addition to being unfair to those who follow the law and encouraging more unlawful immigration in the future,* amnesty has a substantial price tag.*

An exhaustive study by the Heritage Foundation has found that after amnesty, current unlawful immigrants would receive* $9.4 trillion in government benefits and services *and pay more than $3 trillion in taxes over their lifetimes. That leaves a net fiscal deficit (benefits minus taxes) of $6.3 trillion. That deficit would have to be financed by *increasing government debt *or* raising taxes on U.S. citizens.*

For centuries *immigration has been vital to our nation’s health, *and it will be essential to our future success. Yet immigrants should come to our nation* lawfully* and *should not impose additional fiscal costs on our overburdened taxpayers*. An efficient and merit-based system would help our economy and l*essen the burden on taxpayers, strengthening our nation.*


----------



## LilOlLady

feduptaxpayer said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've recently had groups from Africa and India strolling over the border.
> Do we need to give them asylum?
> 
> 
> 
> If they apply and deserve it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Indians and Africans don't deserve asylum just for walking across the southern border.
> Dozens of closer safe countries available. They're violating our rules by not applying there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not related to Emma Lazarus are you?
> 
> And you don’t believe in that big copper statue in New York harbor either.
> 
> Last beacon of freedom.  Shining city on a hill.
> 
> The aspirations of Ronald Reagan were tossed in the crapper the day Trump came down that escalator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America is no longer a welcome mat for nation-building but nation survival. Statue of Liberty is no longer viable but falling apart and represent a time when we needed immigrants. We are now into survival and open borders will destroy America. We are in survival mode and no longer a doormat. Illegals are destroying America's way of life socially, environmentally and economically. Time for us to start asking for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least you have Trump for now trying to do something about the illegal immigration mess going on at the border. If after Trump is gone and the democrats get voted back in, the demorats will then open up the border gates for sure. One way or another America will never be America anymore if that happens unless they stop all of this third world massive immigration going on and start bringing and allowing more* western immigration* to happen. This is a fight for the western people of America that they must fight for or else.
Click to expand...

Western immigration? What you mean is more white Europeans. Does not matter where they come from as long as they make a contribution and not suck the system as illegals aliens are who are low wage earners. "Ask not what your country can do for you, but ask what you can do for your country." Bring black slave from Africa and that would help pay down the deficit?


----------



## LilOlLady

70,000 kids expected to show up at the border alone this year. People are using kids and their own kids to get into the country and then disappear leaving them to be taken care of for the next 18 years at the expense of the American taxpayers. The border has got to be closed or they will never stop coming. They do not care if they are separated from their kids because they know we will take care of them.  WE will have no choice except to open government-run orphanages. Some kids have been in detention for 4 years? And infants? Pure madness that could have been prevented if not for the Democrats and their open border policies, etc.
The horrifying conditions facing kids in border detention, explained

Build work camps for the children and let them earn their keep like in old England. They did it to 
Native American children were taken out of their homes and put in what they called boarding school as recently as the 60s.  
Native American History and Culture: Boarding Schools - American Indian Relief Council is now Northern Plains Reservation Aid


----------



## Dekster

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?


At least 3, possibly 4, of them were already ill when they first entered US custody.   I know it is trendy for people who would call these facility concentration camps to ignore reality, but please try to suspend your disbelief long enough to accept that kids from third world countries who make the hike to the US border are probably not fit as a fiddle the day they arrive.   

Anyway, when the Home Office over there actually is held to account and ordered to produce actual real data on its very similar program to America's, let us know.


----------



## LilOlLady

Dekster said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> At least 3, possibly 4, of them were already ill when they first entered US custody.   I know it is trendy for people who would call these facility concentration camps to ignore reality, but please try to suspend your disbelief long enough to accept that kids from third world countries who make the hike to the US border are probably not fit as a fiddle the day they arrive.
> 
> Anyway, when the Home Office over there actually is held to account and ordered to produce actual real data on its very similar program to America's, let us know.
Click to expand...

Got to remember that among the thousands for people with disabilities and already sick. And they cross the border and turn themselves in knowing the conditions in them. The holding facilities are not made to handle the influx we are seeing now and doing the best we can with what we got and we do not know what the are exposed to on the long trek here. Again I blame the democrats for not securing the border and enforcing our immigration laws which send a welcome message for the mass invasion and for the deaths the occur.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

LilOlLady said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> At least 3, possibly 4, of them were already ill when they first entered US custody.   I know it is trendy for people who would call these facility concentration camps to ignore reality, but please try to suspend your disbelief long enough to accept that kids from third world countries who make the hike to the US border are probably not fit as a fiddle the day they arrive.
> 
> Anyway, when the Home Office over there actually is held to account and ordered to produce actual real data on its very similar program to America's, let us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to remember that among the thousands for people with disabilities and already sick. And they cross the border and turn themselves in knowing the conditions in them. The holding facilities are not made to handle the influx we are seeing now and doing the best we can with what we got and we do not know what the are exposed to on the long trek here. Again I blame the democrats for not securing the border and enforcing our immigration laws which send a welcome message for the mass invasion and for the deaths the occur.
Click to expand...


Vote for the democrats and their open borders policy in the next election and you will be getting more sick kids by the thousands. If you want it to end than you must vote for Trump. Your call.


----------



## Dekster

feduptaxpayer said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> At least 3, possibly 4, of them were already ill when they first entered US custody.   I know it is trendy for people who would call these facility concentration camps to ignore reality, but please try to suspend your disbelief long enough to accept that kids from third world countries who make the hike to the US border are probably not fit as a fiddle the day they arrive.
> 
> Anyway, when the Home Office over there actually is held to account and ordered to produce actual real data on its very similar program to America's, let us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to remember that among the thousands for people with disabilities and already sick. And they cross the border and turn themselves in knowing the conditions in them. The holding facilities are not made to handle the influx we are seeing now and doing the best we can with what we got and we do not know what the are exposed to on the long trek here. Again I blame the democrats for not securing the border and enforcing our immigration laws which send a welcome message for the mass invasion and for the deaths the occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vote for the democrats and their open borders policy in the next election and you will be getting more sick kids by the thousands. If you want it to end than you must vote for Trump. Your call.
Click to expand...


I will vote for the democrats when I am younger and the republicans when I suffer a traumatic brain injury.  Until then, I will stick with third parties or not voting for any candidate.


----------



## GLASNOST

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is the US punishing infants like this ?
> 6 infants dead in trumps concentration camps.
> Why ?


Collateral damage? Casualties of war? Never mind, I'm sure it's all classified information. Sleep soundly knowing that it is *"for the best"*.


----------



## GLASNOST

LilOlLady said:


> The ones to blame for this immigration crisis is the present Congress .....


Really? Not Putin this time?


----------



## Lincoln1976

Nosmo King said:


> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.


You have NO idea about the issue but a very solid opinion...you must be a leftist! educate yourself,cause you sure look like a fool right now!


----------



## Nosmo King

Lincoln1976 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's unjustifiable.  So Trumpians deflect, ignore, deny and hamhandedly rationalize deliberate cruelty.
> 
> They will use Scripture as a truncheon against abortion rights and Gay rights.  But they seem to have forgotten where they laid that Bible on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> You have NO idea about the issue but a very solid opinion...you must be a leftist! educate yourself,cause you sure look like a fool right now!
Click to expand...

Some Christians, those who claim Christianity as part of their politics, invoking Scripture as political argument, are very loud on Scripture where Jesus of Nazareth was quiet and quiet on Scripture where Jesus was loud.

How can you rationalize this policy after that WWJD bracelet turned out to be just a fashion accessory?


----------

